# Is having a six pack/abs showing important to you



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

Do you have a good body, train well but still don't have a six pack and it's a constant worry, something you want or are you happy you look great in a tshirt/vest or topless with a flat stomach and just lack the showing abs/sixpack.

I constantly see people at the gym checking their stomach etc, to me it seems to much of a restriction to have six pack, diet being spot on and giving up lots to achieve it.

What is people's thoughts. I suppose if you ran about a beach all the time it may be more important to have one, but in the UK and maybe away on holidays not many see us topless.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the idea of having one but I find it hard to keep it year round.

Usually have mine for about 4 weeks for the summer.

Normally have a flat stomach though


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

No 6 packs are for pussys


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

As above....

I've got a six pack

x


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Never had a six pack and never will. I think having a wide back, big traps arms and shoulders is more badass and sexy

I mean.......


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Never had a six pack and never will. I think having a wide back, big traps arms and shoulders is more badass and sexy
> 
> I mean.......
> 
> View attachment 157057


 Yeaaa boy!


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Lean > bloatlord.

I'd do unforgivable things to look like this


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hench/strong > lean


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd rather have the strongman look over BB look if i had to make a choice.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Hench > lean


 Don't have to be a unit to be considered 'hench' to the average person. So why not be both lean and a respectable size? Kills two birds with 1 stone.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> Don't have to be a unit to be considered 'hench' to the average person.


 f**k the average person there pathetic be a unit to everyone else that lifts.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> Don't have to be a unit to be considered 'hench' to the average person. So why not be both lean and a respectable size? Kills two birds with 1 stone.


 It's not quite that easy though is it, 15 stone at 6ft ain't exactly massive, but 15 stone with abs isn't an easy task and keeping it is a ballache.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Smitch said:


> I'd rather have the strongman look over BB look if i had to make a choice.


 This, but I ran out of likes mate! :thumb


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> f**k the average person there pathetic be a unit to everyone else that lifts.


 I don't associate with lifters much tbh. So I couldn't give a toss what they think about me :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a six pack for when it matters, ie holidays and I'm gonna have my top off


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> Lean > bloatlord.
> 
> I'd chop a finger off to look like this


 You'd definitely get lots of young pussy and maybe work as a model looking like that guy.

But I'd feel alpha and fu**ing invincible looking like them:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> I don't associate with lifters much tbh. So I couldn't give a toss what they think about me :lol:


 You think pro bodybuilders have 6 packs year round? Nope.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

First one just looks like a skinny young kid to me.... the rest beasts!!


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Smitch said:


> It's not quite that easy though is it, 15 stone at 6ft ain't exactly massive, but 15 stone with abs isn't an easy task and keeping it is a ballache.


 15 stone at 6ft at relatively lean is definitely 'big' in the real world. Having visible abs is not hard, having crazy ab definition is difficult for sure


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

TTo me a guy who is pretty lean is also pretty vain.

Of course we all care what others think, but most people look at lean guys as posers but someone who is just a unit they see as just a big strong bloke, which is what i'd rather be perceived as.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Ripped abs would be great, I'm finding it really difficult to lose weight though not because of diet because my diet is consistently good, it's slow metabolism due to my desk job + a reluctance to do that Spanish cardio malarkey.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm waiting for frandeman to appear! He usually has an opinion in these threads  something like "shredded year round, clen and tren keeps me lean"


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> First one just looks like a skinny young kid to me.... the rest beasts!!


 f**k me :lol: I'd never want to be that big, just looks peculiar to me. Each to his own though


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> 15 stone at 6ft at relatively lean is definitely 'big' in the real world. Having visible abs is not hard, having crazy ab definition is difficult for sure


 I was around 16 stone at 5ft 9 in my avi and leanish, not full on 6 pack but top 4 pushing through and i didn't look huge.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For me having defined abs is part of the look I'd like.

Right now my abs are a lot less developed than I'd like and so I have to get very lean to have a visible '6-pack', so I certainly don't maintain this. I am though generally now always able to at least see some sort of line between my obliques and rectus abdominus.

What I really ought to do is make ab training more of a focus, but I mostly hate it.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> f**k me :lol: I'd never want to be that big, just looks peculiar to me. Each to his own though


 Yeah boy poundstone looks wicked.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> You think pro bodybuilders have 6 packs year round? Nope.


 The ones that are serious about bodybuilding I agree won't have 6 packs year round, as they're trying to put on mass during the off season.

But I know a few people with great physiques (small to you, good to me) that have abs year round, depends what your goals are


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> The ones that are serious about bodybuilding I agree won't have 6 packs year round, as they're trying to put on mass during the off season.
> 
> But I know a few people with great physiques (small to you, good to me) that have abs year round


 Fitness models ?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

EdinDeadlift said:


> You'd definitely get lots of young pussy and maybe work as a model looking like that guy.
> 
> But I'd feel alpha and fu**ing invincible looking like them:
> 
> View attachment 157061


 Doesn't even look functional at all, just looks slow and bulky.

Athlete > powerhouse


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> Lean > bloatlord.
> 
> I'd do unforgivable things to look like this


 I really can't understand that? Lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwoleTip said:


> The ones that are serious about bodybuilding I agree won't have 6 packs year round, as they're trying to put on mass during the off season.
> 
> But I know a few people with great physiques (small to you, good to me) that have abs year round, depends what your goals are


 @Chelsea has a 6 pack year round as far as im aware and the man is a beast both in strength and size


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Fitness models ?


 Yeah sort of, like a joey delaney, that lad is lean year round. He will be small as f**k to you but looks good to me

https://www.instagram.com/shredbundy/?hl=en


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> Yeah sort of, like a joey delaney, that lad is lean year round. He will be small as f**k to you but looks good to me
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/shredbundy/?hl=en


 He even lift brah? :thumb


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> Doesn't even look functional at all, just looks slow and bulky.
> 
> Athlete > powerhouse


 Dude that's Bill Kazmaier, wouldn't say a strongman world champion is slow and not functional https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Kazmaier


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I really can't understand that? Lol


 Mate, this lad isn't even big and look at how women respond. I feel like a right t**t posting this :lol: but I'm just trying to make the point of where the bar lies to impress people


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

SwoleTip said:


> Yeah sort of, like a joey delaney, that lad is lean year round. He will be small as f**k to you but looks good to me
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/shredbundy/?hl=en


 Anyone who thinks he looks small is a clown shoe  .


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Dude that's Bill Kazmaier, wouldn't say a strongman world champion is slow and not functional https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Kazmaier


 I bet he couldn't catch me if I threw something at him


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> I bet he couldn't catch me if I threw something at him


 But if he does you're f**ked.. Literally


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> Mate, this lad isn't even big and look at how women respond. I feel like a right t**t posting this :lol: but I'm just trying to make the point of where the bar lies to impress people


 they are young kids mate, not women.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Anyone who thinks he looks small is a clown shoe  .


 That a joke?


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> Mate, this lad isn't even big and look at how women respond. I feel like a right t**t posting this :lol: but I'm just trying to make the point of where the bar lies to impress people


 Aye man those are teen girls with posters of Justin Bieber

Grown up women love the big strong muscle bear look it makes them feel protected


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

lean for the Holiday then back to being a fat lump for the rest of the year, i do tell myself i will stay lean but i enjoy eating way to much s**t food


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not important at all tbh.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Anyone who thinks he looks small is a clown shoe  .


 Joey Delaney... tiny.

derick poundstone..... hench!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> That a joke?


 Yes and no. I don't know how tall he is but he's not remotely small in terms of lacking muscle mass.

(Clown shoe was my favourite of @simonboyle's recent stream of insults  .)


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

@Matt6210

Thought about you


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EdinDeadlift said:


> @Matt6210
> 
> Thought about you
> 
> View attachment 157065


 Lol I like it...


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Train just because I enjoy it not to look good, don't care about having 6 pack as long as stomach is flat. Find it hard to keep the weight on in the summer when busy with graft though so although I'm far from being lean having some form of 6 pack is accidental in my own case


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I'd rather have the strongman look over BB look if i had to make a choice.





Matt6210 said:


> This, but I ran out of likes mate! :thumb


 @EdinDeadlift, they'll be getting it on soon if they've not already. :thumbup1:

We may have folk getting along better this week. :thumb


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Lol anyone who says no either a) doesn't have the dedication, effort and will-power to ever achieve an aesthetic look and so will try to convince themselves it's not important or b ) MAY be the small minority who really do genuinely prefer the look without one.

Most fall into group a) but like I said, will convince themselves they are in group b to justify their poor physiques and/or inability to attain that look.

Generally older guys will lean towards b due to the different cultural and society influences from when they grew up.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Lol anyone who says no either a) doesn't have the dedication, effort and will-power to ever achieve an aesthetic look and so will try to convince themselves it's not important or b ) MAY be the small minority who really do genuinely prefer the look without one.
> 
> Most fall into group a) but like I said, will convince themselves they are in group b to justify their poor physiques and/or inability to attain that look.
> 
> Generally older guys will lean towards b due to the different cultural and society influences from when they grew up.


 Ok little weak boy (couldn't even be arsed to read your bullshit).


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Ok little weak boy (couldn't even be arsed to read your bullshit).


 Let's both post a pic? Pretty sure I've a far more developed physique than you in terms of muscle to fat etc etc

But that 200kg bench will stop you getting bummed when you end up back in jail again I'm sure 

and so weak that you PM me asking for diet advice :lol: ? Get back to the construction site buddy


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> they are young kids mate, not women.


 she looks 13

@SwoleTip is treading a very thin line lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Let's both post a pic? Pretty sure I've a far more developed physique than you in terms of muscle to fat etc etc
> 
> But that 200kg bench will stop you getting bummed when you end up back in jail again I'm sure
> 
> and so weak that you PM me asking for diet advice :lol: ? Get back to the construction site buddy


 Bore off your skinny little muppet that can't lift f**k all join a diet forum or CrossFit.


----------



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

I've never had a six pack, I've trained for around 2.5 years now, ive a flat stomach and that's good enough for me, maybe the v look also, but I enjoy beers at weekend so hence no six pack probably.

I know I could have one but when your social life involves going to gigs and football matches it's hard to be super strict to have a six pack.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> she looks 13
> 
> @SwoleTip is treading a very thin line lol


 Lol must be a reason behinde this skinny look @Devil you go for the 15 year old boy look to impress underage girls?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Let's both post a pic? Pretty sure I've a far more developed physique than you in terms of muscle to fat etc etc
> 
> But that 200kg bench will stop you getting bummed when you end up back in jail again I'm sure
> 
> and so weak that you PM me asking for diet advice :lol: ? Get back to the construction site buddy


 I don't get bummed in jail mate we bum skinny little boys like you.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I don't get bummed in jail mate *we bum skinny little boys like you.*


 you want to bum him then ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you want to bum him then ?


 In jail I would bum him all day long ... would be the closest thing to a women, plus with his pathetic frame wouldn't be able to fight me off.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you want to bum him then ?





Matt6210 said:


> In jail I would bum him all day long ... would be the closest thing to a women, plus with his pathetic frame wouldn't be able to fight me off.


 Oh the effects just one post can have :lol:

Will never get boring

(although I'm worried he has admitted to wanting to fvck me)


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Oh the effects just one post can have :lol:
> 
> Will never get boring
> 
> ...


 I f**k skinny little bitches mate so you fit that bill pretty well.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

After seeing my trainer military press not far from a 100kg for 5 reps. I couldn't give a fçk about no 6 pack if I could lift that.

And neither does he.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

i maintain visible abs year round. Not difficult. You want to pig out on food and beer year round be my guest but I don't see food as the be all end all type of thing, barely eat these days and I reckon I'd f**k up those big fellas in 1 round unless they have had some proper martial arts training lol but little I'd knock those "alphas" on their arses in a minute, just fat to big and ugly.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

More important when your older in my view. You stand out from your pier group a lot more.

Each to their own though. Personally, fat disgusts me. I hate that muffin top look when I sit down.

maintaining some sort of visible abs (15%) is not that difficult when bulking. Being cut is a bit hit or miss and strength inevitably takes a hit


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Devil I was doing so well today bro for f**k sake!! Then you have to pop up with your weighing f**k all, lifting nothing small man bullshit!!


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Devil said:


> Lol anyone who says no either a) doesn't have the dedication, effort and will-power to ever achieve an aesthetic look and so will try to convince themselves it's not important or b ) MAY be the small minority who really do genuinely prefer the look without one.
> 
> Most fall into group a) but like I said, will convince themselves they are in group b to justify their poor physiques and/or inability to attain that look.
> 
> Generally older guys will lean towards b due to the different cultural and society influences from when they grew up.


 Not everyone is training for aesthetic, mens physique, modelling etc some just love lifting weights, Olympic weightlifting, powerlifting and strongman for instance. I wouldn't see the point in wasting time with diet etc to have a visible six pack and 5% body fat when you are actually chasing a lift PR for competition. Some can manage to do that (see Dan Green, Jesse norris or Larry Williams) but some of us can't be bothered with calculating macros and calories.

Different goals I guess. As long as you're happy with it


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> In jail I would bum him all day long ... would be the closest thing to a women, plus with his pathetic frame wouldn't be able to fight me off.


 floydy, is that you bro ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Six packs are achievable in 12 weeks to all weight-trainers. Not a challenge.

An 800+ total in a PL comp is a challenge and takes many years to attain.

Poundstone is approx 150KG in this picture and has visible abs. That is the look I want.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Not everyone is training for aesthetic, mens physique, modelling etc some just love lifting weights, Olympic weightlifting, powerlifting and strongman for instance. I wouldn't see the point in wasting time with diet etc to have a visible six pack and 5% body fat when you are actually chasing a lift PR for competition. Some can manage to do that (see Dan Green, Jesse norris or Larry Williams) but some of us can't be bothered with calculating macros and calories.
> 
> Different goals I guess. As long as you're happy with it


 Diet plays a huge role in competing (weight classes etc etc) but yeah like you say, some can't be bothered (and so would achieve sub-par results).

Bur whatever people are happy with when they see a mirror/scale, good for em


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Diet plays a huge role in competing (weight classes etc etc) but yeah like you say, some can't be bothered (and so would achieve sub-par results).
> 
> Bur whatever people are happy with when they see a mirror/scale, good for em


 Doesn't any part of you want to be big and strong?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Doesn't any part of you want to be big and strong?


 Just the part that hugs him.

Only joking Devil. :thumb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

This time it's my turn to bring the popcorn.

Ruthless 24/7


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Doesn't any part of you want to be big and strong?


 I am strong. I deadlift 175kg, squat 140kg and have benched 130kg all for reps before I stopped benching 1.5 years ago.

That's stronger than nearly everyone else I've seen in years in my gym. Close to you (if we are taking lb for lb strength - which is what is really relevnt). I don't train for strength at all or care btw and that was after lifting 2-3 years, not 10+.

Im also "big". around 190lbs with sub 10%bf means I have more muscle than, again, bascially every single average joe on the planet (bar some genetic freaks). Also far more than nearly every single gym member (remember we are on a bodybuilding forum right now - not comparable to the real world).

To me, "big" doesn't mean having lots of fat and water. "Big" to me is having a high proportion of muscle mass compared to fat and water and actually looking like you have muscle (definition, vascularity, well shaped - instead of a mess).

I have no worries about that. Literally every single person in the real world talks about my phsique to me/compliments it etc etc. It's actually very annoying.

That's a genuine response to your question btw - not trolling for once.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> This time it's my turn to bring the popcorn.
> 
> Ruthless 24/7


 I really was trying mate... Lol



Devil said:


> I am strong. I deadlift 175kg, squat 140kg and have benched 130kg before I stopped benching 1.5 years ago.
> 
> That's stronger than nearly everyone else I've seen in years in my gym. Close to you (if we are taking lb for lb strength - which is what is really relevnt). I don't train for strength at all or care btw and that was after lifting 2-3 years, not 10+.
> 
> ...


 I'm not trolling either but they are all pretty average lifts in my opinion, and pound for pound your not Im 103.5kg, what you in kg? My bench nearly twice my body weight?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anybody can have abs if they put in a little work. In August last year I competed in PL for the first time at 43yo, I was 123kg with some abs showing. My diet consisted of eating/drinking whatever I wanted, I just trained like a demon and took gear. I got a 750 total with 300 SQ, 150 BP (due to left shoulder injury, this is why upper body looks smaller than lower as I struggled to train upper) and 300DL.

Considering I have never trained for BB or aesthetics and eat/drink whatever I want, then it shows that a semblance of abs are easily obtained.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

briancfc said:


> Do you have a good body, train well but still don't have a six pack and it's a constant worry, something you want or are you happy you look great in a tshirt/vest or topless with a flat stomach and just lack the showing abs/sixpack.
> 
> I constantly see people at the gym checking their stomach etc, to me it seems to much of a restriction to have six pack, diet being spot on and giving up lots to achieve it.
> 
> What is people's thoughts. I suppose if you ran about a beach all the time it may be more important to have one, but in the UK and maybe away on holidays not many see us topless.


 Vital


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> she looks 13
> 
> @SwoleTip is treading a very thin line lol


 Sigh, I was going to post that connor murphy lad but I hate the tosser. My dating range is generally 21-29 really but i was just making a point about what physiques impress which people seem to disagree with though the evidence says contrary


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I really was trying mate... Lol
> 
> I'm not trolling either but they are all pretty average lifts in my opinion, and pound for pound your not Im 103.5kg, what you in kg? My bench nearly twice my body weight?


 Fortunately I don't care about your opinion in the slightest :lol:

Dont even know why I bothered wasting time with that post

if you can't convert lbs to kg yourself then you're not even a scaffolder, just the labourers' tea boy. Although life must be hard when they ask for a few spoonfuls of sugar but you can't count past 2.

Also, you've admitted to wanting to fvck me in the ass. You also admitted to your father touching you yesterday in your other Internet argument.

I might need a diet forum, but I think the forum for you is mentally damaged ex-convincts.com and localgayswholikebigstrongmen.com

FYI - I think you look worse than average - bodybuilding is about looks right?

Have a good day bud


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Someone just workout a quick ratio of lift vs bodyweight and be done with it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> I'm waiting for frandeman to appear! He usually has an opinion in these threads  something like "shredded year round, clen and tren keeps me lean"


 fu**ing know me to well now :thumb


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Devil said:


> I am strong. I deadlift 175kg, squat 140kg and have benched 130kg all for reps before I stopped benching 1.5 years ago.
> 
> That's stronger than nearly everyone else I've seen in years in my gym. Close to you (if we are taking lb for lb strength - which is what is really relevnt). I don't train for strength at all or care btw and that was after lifting 2-3 years, not 10+.
> 
> ...


 Man different people different priorities. Some want a 300kg Deadlift some want to have a lean physique/work as a fitness model etc and both of them will do what's necessary to achieve those goals. Be it diet, training, and roids.

Also, yes weight classes are important but that's a difference between losing 5kg to stay in a weight class (sauna, water cut, keto etc) few weeks out from a PL meet, and being under 10% body fat year round just for showing abs.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Someone just workout a quick ratio of lift vs bodyweight and be done with it.


 Although Ireleavnt as big boy Matt lives for strength and I don't care :lol:

Rather post pics to who has a better physique if he was so inclined


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Oioi said:


> Someone just workout a quick ratio of lift vs bodyweight and be done with it.


 Wilks coefficient.

https://wilkscalculator.com/kg


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Fortunately I don't care about your opinion in the slightest :lol:
> 
> Dont even know why I bothered wasting time with that post
> 
> ...


 Like you say the opinions of a weak, skinny pathetic little boy doesn't really wash with me... so...one day you might grow up and want to be a big strong man, hopefully this is just a phase.... but lads normally grown out of it by time they leave school, guess you might be a late bloomer?

:thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

won't let me post new pics im stone heavier now. @Devil


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Am oooot


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> In jail I would bum him all day long ... would be the closest thing to a women, plus with his pathetic frame wouldn't be able to fight me off.


 No you wouldn't

little bitch


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Devil zzzz


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The only look that is important is one which each individual is comfortable with.

No look is better than another. You can have an awesome set of abs, or a 54 inch chest and a 300kg deadlift, it doesn't really matter. If you have a face like a turnip, and the personality of a stone no-one else is going to give a toss what you're physique is like.

Walk down any street and look at the people you pass. All shapes and sizes. Mostly with partners and families they wouldn't swap for anyone else on grounds of physical appearance. Everybody is different. It's what makes the world go round.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> Yeah sort of, like a joey delaney, that lad is lean year round. He will be small as f**k to you but looks good to me
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/shredbundy/?hl=en


 What you don't realise is these instagram cvnts just like the love island cvnts have good genetics from the beginning, insertions, chest development etc before they even exercise, not one has built a decent physique from nothing with hard work and years in the gym unlike the bigger guys. Just get on the test at 140lbs crew.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

B3NCH1 said:


> What you don't realise is these instagram cvnts just like the love island cvnts have good genetics from the beginning, insertions, chest development etc before they even exercise, not one has built a decent physique from nothing with hard work and years in the gym unlike the bigger guys. Just get on the test at 140lbs crew.


 If you're refering to solely the muscle bellies, insertions and all that, I understand I can never look identical to these people. What I'm trying to get across is that I'd like to reach a similar level as these guys.

Anyone can acquire a "good" physique through hard work, you can never change the shape of your muscles but you can add muscle to your frame which will consequently build a decent build.

I can't say for sure whether these dudes are natural or not, who can say? But I believe they have naturally achievable physiques, and I'm willing to put the work in to try reach that


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Have abs in the summer but only because it comes with leaning up for holidays etc, its not my goal and don't do any direct ab work, abs get worked from squats etc Main aim when cutting it just to show off separation in arms, legs, back and chest and see how much muscle ive actually gained over winter

My mrs doesnt like it when I have abs, I'm about 14stone when I have abs, she much prefers my bulk look when I'm 15.5 - 16 stone. As many have said many women like to feel small next to their man and protected, not that their man takes more care of himself than them.

And my mrs is a bikini competitor so not like shes just some fat bird saying she hates abs on guys as she knows she'd never get a bloke in shape lol, she just genuinely prefers bigger bulkier men, still I like having abs when on the beach so cant complain that i find it quite easy to achieve them without starving myself.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

briancfc said:


> I constantly see people at the gym checking their stomach etc, *to me it seems to much of a restriction to have six pack, diet being spot on and giving up lots to achieve it.*


 Not at all true if you go about it the right way. Problem is, people stick to this whole "bulk and cut once a year" mantra when IMO it's totally unnecessary. If you bodybuild just to compete then fair enough, but otherwise if you stick to shorter bulking and cutting cycles and cut around 3x a year, you'll have decent abs year-round and still progress at the same rate as you would just cutting once a year, or even better. My diet is far from strict and I'm always below 15% bodyfat.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I just had 3 ice creams


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I just had 3 ice creams


 I'm eating pizza as I type this :whistling:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I just had 3 ice creams


 And how much clen and mdma this week? Ripped to death in all fairness


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Lean > bloatlord.
> 
> I'd do unforgivable things to look like this


 Most of the natty lads at the gym are that size. You'd just need drugs to get that lean and still look full.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> And how much clen and mdma this week? Ripped to death in all fairness


 It's hot inside the kitchen mate :rolleye11:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> Have abs in the summer but only because it comes with leaning up for holidays etc, its not my goal and don't do any direct ab work, abs get worked from squats etc Main aim when cutting it just to show off separation in arms, legs, back and chest and see how much muscle ive actually gained over winter
> 
> My mrs doesnt like it when I have abs, I'm about 14stone when I have abs, she much prefers my bulk look when I'm 15.5 - 16 stone. As many have said many women like to feel small next to their man and protected, not that their man takes more care of himself than them.
> 
> And my mrs is a bikini competitor so not like shes just some fat bird saying she hates abs on guys as she knows she'd never get a bloke in shape lol, she just genuinely prefers bigger bulkier men, still I like having abs when on the beach so cant complain that i find it quite easy to achieve them without starving myself.


 Pictures of Mrs bikini mate

Can't say that without pictures wtf


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

nWo said:


> Most of the natty lads at the gym are that size. You'd just need drugs to get that lean and still look full.


 Yup, correct. Getting to that size isn't the hardest part, it's being lean simultaneously which is

The whole concept of steroids and putting s**t in my body just doesn't sit well with me. Besides, I atleast want to max out my natural potential before I consider doing it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Yup, correct. Getting to that size isn't the hardest part, it's being lean simultaneously which is
> 
> The whole concept of steroids and putting s**t in my body just doesn't sit well with me. Besides, I atleast want to max out my natural potential before I consider doing it.


 I take it using steroids is beyond the threshold of "unforgivable things" then :lol:


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

id love for my mid section to at least look defined somewhat but my ab work sucks and my diet atm is in deficit but still s**t and i have a good pinch of fat where my abs are


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

nWo said:


> I take it using steroids is beyond the threshold of "unforgivable things" then :lol:


 Lmao. Yes, anything but that (for now)


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

I'd say trying to get as strong as possible isn't important to me as I'm trying to do this for the long term. I'm 35 now and in the best shape I've ever been I would rather lift lighter look good get the benefits of bodybuilding and the longevity as i enjoy lifting and want to continue lifting for years to come. I cant say the same about trying to max out all the time pick up injuries and prevent myself from lifting. Does it really matter how much you lift when your out and about id rather look better than most instead of comparing numbers to strangers.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Every thread I come in Devil is banging on about his physique asking to compare with other guys, is he using this for the [email protected] bank? didn't you mock one guy and he posted a pic and was about 15kg heavier (in lean mass and leaner) and you just said he's trained for longer, you need a new hobby devil


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

S123 said:


> Every thread I come in Devil is banging on about his physique asking to compare with other guys, is he using this for the [email protected] bank? didn't you mock one guy and he posted a pic and was about 15kg heavier (in lean mass and leaner) and you just said he's trained for longer, you need a new hobby devil


 I just get called out by fat people mate because I troll them

Couldn't care less

And you can't have read many if your "every thread" is a grand number of 2...maybe look at others instead of following mine...

wheres your pics? :whistling:


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Devil said:


> I just get called out by fat people mate because I troll them
> 
> Couldn't care less
> 
> wheres your pics? :whistling:


 Lol my pictures cost bro I aint not gay4free


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

S123 said:


> Lol my pictures cost bro I aint not gay4free


 But you admit you're gay4pay then...

Jeez almost as bad as Matt admitting he wants to bum me and his dad touched him as a youngen...but not quite


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Devil said:


> But you admit you're gay4pay then...
> 
> Jeez almost as bad as Matt admitting he wants to bum me and his dad touched him as a youngen...but not quite


 Trolling used to be an art


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Lmao. Yes, anything but that (for now)


 Not a decision to be taken lightly tbf, for most people, once you've tried them you don't wanna train without them anymore, or for others they can do a bunch of cycles and still not look impressive and they feel like they have to keep going to eventually obtain a good physique and justify their usage :lol:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

S123 said:


> Trolling used to be an art


 Times are defo harder than a few years ago

can only work with material you have

wheres Banzi gone?


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

S123 said:


> Lol my pictures cost bro I aint not gay4free


 Are you as expensive as @Frandeman?

Just asking for a friend


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Are you as expensive as @Frandeman?
> 
> Just asking for a friend


 Ye, it's hard work being a 40% bf BBM


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Anybody can have abs if they put in a little work. In August last year I competed in PL for the first time at 43yo, I was 123kg with some abs showing. My diet consisted of eating/drinking whatever I wanted, I just trained like a demon and took gear. I got a 750 total with 300 SQ, 150 BP (due to left shoulder injury, this is why upper body looks smaller than lower as I struggled to train upper) and 300DL.
> 
> Considering I have never trained for BB or aesthetics and eat/drink whatever I want, then it shows that a semblance of abs are easily obtained.
> 
> ...


 Did you get those briefs from next mate?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

andysutils said:


> After seeing my lover military press not far from a 100kg for 5 reps. I couldn't give a fçk about no 6 pack if I could lift that.
> 
> And neither does he.


 True love mate, hold onto it


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Never had a 6 pack. But its ok my gf has it lol.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Anyone who thinks being lean requires hard work and dedication with a strict diet isn't taking enough Tren.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't really care if you strut round the pool with your faggoty 6 pack ,at the end of the night I am going to take your mrs of you :thumbup1:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> I don't really care if you strut round the pool with your faggoty 6 pack ,at the end of the night I am going to take your mrs of you :thumbup1:





vetran said:


> I don't really care if you strut round the pool with your faggoty 6 pack ,at the end of the night I am going to take your mrs of you :thumbup1:


 Lock up ur wives guys @vetran is on the prowl.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

vetran said:


> I don't really care if you strut round the pool with your faggoty 6 pack ,at the end of the night I am going to take your mrs of you :thumbup1:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

It's funny how things carry over, I don't think you guys even sell beers in "six packs" do you? I only remember seeing them in four packs last time i was there. Maybe cokes or something........anyway,

Who needs a six pack, when they've got keg?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> I just had 3 ice creams











3?........humph....  ...

I once had a bit of a one pack.....nearly.......

mmmmm...pistachio ice cream....phwoaaarrrrrr.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> Did you get those briefs from next mate?


 Don't shop for smalls, missus does that s**t.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nahh. I want to look strong not skinny.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Jordan08 said:


> Nahh. I want to *look* strong not skinny.


 to the average eye, leaner will make you visually look stronger though even if your lifts suffer with lower bf


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Pictures of Mrs bikini mate
> 
> Can't say that without pictures wtf


 Few lads from here follow her fitness instagram. But since I took over Triumph, sphinx, TM, dimension, potato labs I like to keep my identity hidden lol.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Flubs said:


> View attachment 52504
> 
> 
> 3?........humph....  ...
> ...


 This man... Best ice cream I've ever tried. So good I finish 500g in less than 10 minutes..

Ps. The nails are not mine


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

EdinDeadlift said:


> This man... Best ice cream I've ever tried. So good I finish 500g in less than 10 minutes..
> 
> Ps. The nails are not mine
> 
> View attachment 157109


 Where's that from?


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

abs r where its at!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

S123 said:


> Every thread I come in Devil is banging on about his physique asking to compare with other guys, is he using this for the [email protected] bank? didn't you mock one guy and he posted a pic and was about 15kg heavier (in lean mass and leaner) and you just said he's trained for longer, you need a new hobby devil


 This.... lol


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

Over time I am learning that more women actually prefer a guy with a bit of fat AS WELL AS muscle... basically a unit.

I agree that younger chicks tend to prefer smaller shredded guys, it's just all for show and ego at the end of the day.

Slightly older/maturer women (25+) I have discussed with recently actually prefer a bit of fat as well as strength on a man... works for me, I'm not strict enough with my training or diet for shredded :lol: .

For OP's initial post... "how important are abs", if I can see them in the right light, I'm happy, otherwise it is simply my overall size I want to gradually increase. I used to be absolutely obsessed with abs... then I hit around 23 and gaining weight became my priority.

Edit: But when I see abs on women... damn hot :thumbup1:

Still prefer a size 12+ though :tongue:


----------



## salamaleikum (Jun 13, 2018)

no im not that insecure or caring what others want from me.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ive been lean enough to have separated quads, striated pecs and abs so this isnt a cope but i honestly would rather have some fluff (im actually fat af now lol) and pursue getting stronger

getting really lean took me 22 weeks

in the entire time ive been training i still havnt pulled 300kg

each to their own and maybe some do use the getting strong as a cop out for being unable to deal with hunger and getting shredded but i think the vast majority of people that do say they want to get stronger genuinely mean it and they couldnt give a f**k about having a six pac

i get far more of a buzz climbing under a loaded barbell on the platform than i do some other bloke in the gym saying im looking lean


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> Where's that from?


 LIDL


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I don't get bummed in jail mate we bum skinny little boys like you.


 @Gary29 @Heavyassweights looks like all that perseverance has paid off


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

S123 said:


> Every thread I come in Devil is banging on about his physique asking to compare with other guys, is he using this for the [email protected] bank? didn't you mock one guy and he posted a pic and was about 15kg heavier (in lean mass and leaner) and you just said he's trained for longer, you need a new hobby devil


 Funny how this post had the most like on this whole thread @Devil.. I'm still waiting for that pic but have been told reliable source in pm that has seen a pic that you look like you don't lift and only difference in you is slightly larger delts.

On finding a new hobby like suggested why don't you try long distance running? Would suit your goals and suit your body type much better.

Then you can go on long distance running forums and argue about who's the skinniest, who's the weakest, who's body resembles a frail older persons the most and people might actually give a flying f**k?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Total opposite, I actively avoid having a six pack, wouldn't choose one ever, much prefer big and fluffy


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Few lads from here follow her fitness instagram. But since I took over *Triumph*, sphinx, TM, dimension, potato labs I like to keep my identity hidden lol.


 This you brah?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Funny how this post had the most like on this whole thread @Devil.. I'm still waiting for that pic but have been told reliable source in pm that has seen a pic that you look like you don't lift and only difference in you is slightly larger delts.
> 
> On finding a new hobby like suggested why don't you try long distance running? Would suit your goals and suit your body type much better.
> 
> Then you can go on long distance running forums and argue about who's the skinniest, who's the weakest, who's body resembles a frail older persons the most and people might actually give a flying f**k?


 fu**ing hell m8, u never take a day off lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Funny how this post had the most like on this whole thread @Devil.. I'm still waiting for that pic but have been told reliable source in pm that has seen a pic that you look like you don't lift and only difference in you is slightly larger delts.
> 
> On finding a new hobby like suggested why don't you try long distance running? Would suit your goals and suit your body type much better.
> 
> Then you can go on long distance running forums and argue about who's the skinniest, who's the weakest, who's body resembles a frail older persons the most and people might actually give a flying f**k?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

InAndOut said:


> This you brah?
> 
> View attachment 157125


 My pics are on my log that I could never be bothered to update, perve away.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> My pics are on my log that I could never be bothered to update, perve away.


 Nah, I've just heard that a feminine potato is running Triumph ATM, could be fake news.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

InAndOut said:


> Nah, I've just heard that a feminine potato is running Triumph ATM, could be fake news.


 Lol are you lot actually drawing these pics or are there loads of pictures of of potatoes lifting weights on google images ?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Funny how this post had the most like on this whole thread @Devil.. I'm still waiting for that pic but have been told reliable source in pm that has seen a pic that you look like you don't lift and only difference in you is slightly larger delts.
> 
> On finding a new hobby like suggested why don't you try long distance running? Would suit your goals and suit your body type much better.
> 
> Then you can go on long distance running forums and argue about who's the skinniest, who's the weakest, who's body resembles a frail older persons the most and people might actually give a flying f**k?











Another day of waking up to this :lol: mate it's a Fvcking forum you're embarrassing yourself, you're obsessed

Sorry if your life is so boring it's all you do jeez


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> View attachment 157131
> 
> 
> Another day of waking up to this :lol: mate it's a Fvcking forum you're embarrassing yourself, you're obsessed
> ...


 (Tumble weed goes by) Another great come back.....


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Lol are you lot actually drawing these pics or are there loads of pictures of of potatoes lifting weights on google images ?


 Just type "Margate's top boy" into Google mate, there's loads on there.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> View attachment 157127


 Strangely this reminded me of @superpube

Hey baby !

x


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Strangely this reminded me of @superpube
> 
> Hey baby !
> 
> x


 You would of done that to him, if his lifts was subpar wouldn't you?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> You would of done that to him, if his lifts was subpar wouldn't you?


 He and @IronJohnDoe explained what pegging is and how much they both enjoy it

Ahhh ! The memories ..


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> (Tumble weed goes by) Another great come back.....


 Mate seriously you're an fat, dumb as f**k overweight ex-convict who's admitted to getting touched by his dad and wanting to f**k other guys in the ass.

You don't have a vein in sight, your muscle has so little definition, it's a watery and bloated mess, your face looks like it's been hit with a shovel, and your IQ is that of a bit of chewing gum I stepped on last week.

Coupled with the only photo you having looking like it was took with a 2005 potato phone, suggests you're poor as fvck working as some shitty labourer. You have no kids, no family, just "the boys" down the gym who act like your buddy's but I suspect laugh at what a retard you are everytime that acne ridden back of yours is showing. It won't be long before you're back in jail and normal service will be resumed.

Anyhow, here's that pic of me you can wank over.

Whether you bench 200kg or not, if you stood next to me on a beach, or even in the gym mirror, you'd be a laughing stock. Although again I'd be hesitant to guess whether the laughs were directed at your embarrassing excuse of a "physique" or that face of yours.

You keep on doing what you're doing princess and let that insecurity of yours keep rising - keep tagging me to make yourself feel better.

I apologise for not responding to your PM's asking for diet advice as well - I just didn't want to have a discussion with a brick wall, but happy to help sometime in the future if I want to waste 20 mins of my life. Just let me know.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Shots fired. Man down.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I really need a nap but this is keeping me up


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Mate seriously you're an fat, dumb as f**k overweight ex-convict who's admitted to getting touched by his dad and wanting to f**k other guys in the ass.
> 
> You don't have a vein in sight, your muscle has so little definition, it's a watery and bloated mess, your face looks like it's been hit with a shovel, and your IQ is that of a bit of chewing gum I stepped on last week.
> 
> ...


 That was to much garbage for me to be arsed to read my little buddy...

jeez they must be at least 12 - 13 inch arms.... beast!!

Is the auschwitz look in this summer?

pick up heavier weights and you get bigger muscles!!!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Devil said:


> Mate seriously you're an fat, dumb as f**k overweight ex-convict who's admitted to getting touched by his dad and wanting to f**k other guys in the ass.
> 
> You don't have a vein in sight, your muscle has so little definition, it's a watery and bloated mess, your face looks like it's been hit with a shovel, and your IQ is that of a bit of chewing gum I stepped on last week.
> 
> ...


 thats not fair mate, im pretty sure he said he has a son called Coco and an uncle dave that used to touch him....


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Mate seriously you're an fat, dumb as f**k overweight ex-convict who's admitted to getting touched by his dad and wanting to f**k other guys in the ass.
> 
> You don't have a vein in sight, your muscle has so little definition, it's a watery and bloated mess, your face looks like it's been hit with a shovel, and your IQ is that of a bit of chewing gum I stepped on last week.
> 
> ...


 I think I found out your problem! that looks to me like a dw gym,train at a real gym and you might start to realise how much of a snivelling, small little muppet you are.... also weights go up a lot heavier so you won't hit a plateau around the 13 stone mark.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> It's hot inside the kitchen mate :rolleye11:


 Especially at lunchtime... Dunno how you cope!


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> That was to much garbage for me to be arsed to read my little buddy...
> 
> jeez they must be at least 12 - 13 inch arms.... beast!!
> 
> ...





Matt6210 said:


> I think I found out your problem! that looks to me like a dw gym to me, train at a real gym and you might start to realise how much of a snivelling, small little muppet you are.... also weights go up a lot heavier so you won't hit a plateau around the 13 stone mark.


 Says it all mate.

Lol. you know deep down you look like s**t.

But, alas, it seems there's no getting through to a brick wall.

So you carry on doing what you're doing, and so will I buddy. This isn't fun/banter anymore just boring as f**k so move on :lol:


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Devil said:


> View attachment 157133


 Delts of peace. This is what I'm tryna look like. Good physique

This argument though :lol: ..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Says it all mate.
> 
> Lol. you know deep down you look like s**t.
> 
> ...


 Take that as 12 inch arms lol.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Take that as 12 inch arms lol.


 How many inch is yours mate? x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

trey1 said:


> How many inch is yours mate? x


 18'5 last time measured but put weight on since then.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Take that as 12 inch arms lol.


 15.5-16, id take that over your watery spotty mess of arms that have 0 vascularity and 0 shape.

One day you'll realise numbers are irrelevant to everyone except the lads in the gym with fragile egos (hence why idc - not trying to impress anyone I know what I have :lol: )


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> 18'5 last time measured but put weight on since then.





Devil said:


> 15.5-16, id take that over your watery spotty mess of arms that have 0 vascularity and 0 shape.
> 
> One day you'll realise numbers are irrelevant to everyone except the lads in the gym with fragile egos (hence why idc - not trying to impress anyone I know what I have :lol: )


 what do you 2 squat lads?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> 18'5 last time measured but put weight on since then.


 is that length or girth


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

trey1 said:


> what do you 2 squat lads?


 He squats to pick up the soap to get another seeing too in jail.

Its clear he misses it since being released


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> 18'5 last time measured but put weight on since then.


 f**k that, give me 16.5 lean and I'm happy as can be.

Have you ever actually been lean before out of curiosity? I have a feeling once you went a week being lean you'd feel different about it, you might like it


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> 18'5 last time measured but I'm even fatter now.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll chuck a few logs on the fire and fan the flames. I stand at 106 kg today standing at 5' 10", I'm benching 140 kg for sets of 8 reps, I always have visible abs showing as they are well developed. 18+ " arms, I aim to be around the 15% mark as I'm in the muscle building game. I look better, bigger, stronger and more hench than a large % of this board and this is achieved without taking a single drug.. It's all down to hard work, time, consistency, know how and genetics. Looking big and strong naturally has much more appeal to the opposite sex (real woman) and most men than some juiced up shrinking violet who struggles to get their dick up without a blue pill.

Come at me people....


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'll chuck a few logs on the fire and fan the flames. I stand at 106 kg today standing at 5' 10", I'm benching 140 kg for sets of 8 reps, I always have visible abs showing as they are well developed. 18+ " arms, I aim to be around the 15% mark as I'm in the muscle building game. I look better, bigger, stronger and more hench than a large % of this board and this is achieved without taking a single drug.. It's all down to hard work, time, consistency, know how and genetics. Looking big and strong naturally has much more appeal to the opposite sex real woman and most men than some juiced up shrinking violet who struggles to get their dick up without a blue pill.
> 
> Come at me people....


 For once this isn't about you and your natty status steve

stop being selfish and making it all "me me me"


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> 15.5-16, id take that over your watery spotty mess of arms that have 0 vascularity and 0 shape.
> 
> One day you'll realise numbers are irrelevant to everyone except the lads in the gym with fragile egos (hence why idc - not trying to impress anyone I know what I have :lol: )


 Fragile egos? Your the one that wants to look "nice" and look "pleaseing".... how I look comes second to being big c**t and being strong


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Fragile egos? Your the one that wants to look "nice" and look "pleaseing".... how I look comes second to being big c**t and being strong


 Being "big" is a look...Jesus Christ mate you need to go back to English class :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> For once this isn't about you and your natty status steve
> 
> stop being selfish and making it all "me me me"


 Alright buddy ... Sorry....

Ya skinny lil cnut


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Devil Can't believe I'm arguing with a 13 stone student lol






case closed boy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Devildecent physique what height and weight are you?

@The-Real-Deal do you have recent pic of abs?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

To be fair you have to give credit where credit is due. It's all about what people want out of their training and what they are wanting to achieve in terms of their own personal goals, that being either to be like a crossfitter or a unit. In my humble experience it is easier to be smaller and lean than it is to be big and muscular with good to low body fat levels.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> @Devildecent physique what height and weight are you?
> 
> @The-Real-Deal do you have recent pic of abs?


 Just shy of 6ft 196lbs last time I stepped on a scale (over 2-weeks ago) mate.



Matt6210 said:


> Can't believe I'm arguing with a 13 stone student lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't argue then - you don't have one.

Yes you're stronger (although you know without sleeves, wraps, belt, that's really not impressive for your height and weight lol).

Yes I have a better physique. This is a bodybuilding forum, go to the power-lifting if you only care about weight on the bar. Case closed.

Now go do something productive with your life mate like get an education


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Alright buddy ... Sorry....
> 
> Ya skinny lil cnut


 FAT, OLD AND A MISERABLE c**t

Still waiting for your abs shoot at 15% bodyfat 

you are with the potato gang as you look like this


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> @Devildecent physique what height and weight are you?
> 
> @The-Real-Deal do you have recent pic of abs?


 Here we go.... pics or no abs... Nah mate I have not selfied since my last call out... I'm clocking on for 50 years old so this taking videos and selfie taking is somewhat alien to me.

BTW you aint half kicked the arse out of them photos you posted over the years...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Just shy of 6ft 196lbs last time I stepped on a scale (over 2-weeks ago) mate.
> 
> Don't argue then - you don't have one.
> 
> ...


 Im stronger that's a fact you have a better physique is your opinion.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> FAT, OLD AND A MISERABLE c**t
> 
> Still waiting for your abs shoot at 15% bodyfat
> 
> ...


 I smell burning.......

Get back to ya greasy spoon mate dem burgers ain't gonna flip demselves


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Devil said:


> Just shy of 6ft 196lbs last time I stepped on a scale (over 2-weeks ago) mate.


 [email protected] at that level of BF% is pretty impressive well done.

Reason I asked is that there used to be a guy on here, Manc, recently disappeared due to AAS stuff, looked decent in photos. In real life, he was about 5'6" and 11st :lol: :lol:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> [email protected] at that level of BF% is pretty impressive well done.
> 
> Reason I asked is that there used to be a guy on here, Manc, recently disappeared due to AAS stuff, looked decent in photos. In real life, he was about 5'6" and 11st :lol: :lol:


 Haha yeah I'd like his physique just at my height please  :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Alright buddy ... Sorry....
> 
> Ya skinny lil cnut


 Look like a potato

Gives advice on diet

Lol fu**ing lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Here we go.... pics or no abs... Nah mate I have not selfied since my last call out... I'm clocking on for 50 years old so this taking videos and selfie taking is somewhat alien to me.
> 
> BTW you aint half kicked the arse out of them photos you posted over the years...


 They were posted pre-comp in August. I am not a physique athlete but a competing power lifter so I only ever watch my body weight around comps. I have GPC qualifier for British finals in Salisbury on 29th July so will post up some new ones. I'm stronger, bigger and leaner this year. I am 45yo in September.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Look like a potato
> 
> Gives advice on diet
> 
> ...


 Who's that? Defo 25% BF at least. Bingo wings give the game away


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'll chuck a few logs on the fire and fan the flames. I stand at 106 kg today standing at 5' 10", I'm benching 140 kg for sets of 8 reps, I always have visible abs showing as they are well developed. 18+ " arms, I aim to be around the 15% mark as I'm in the muscle building game. I look better, bigger, stronger and more hench than a large % of this board and this is achieved without taking a single drug.. It's all down to hard work, time, consistency, know how and genetics. Looking big and strong naturally has much more appeal to the opposite sex (real woman) and most men than some juiced up shrinking violet who struggles to get their dick up without a blue pill.
> 
> Come at me people....


 Prove it or shut the f**k up


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Look like a potato
> 
> Gives advice on diet


 Looks like I hit a nerve again lol You can dish it out but can't take it mate..

I still fail to see how taking a screenshot from a video which I myself posted for everyone to see is supposed to have effect!

There ya go it's all in there to see open transparent 100% real 

@ 48 I'm happy...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/312615-my-journey-so-far/?do=embed


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> Look like a potato
> 
> Gives advice on diet
> 
> ...


 If that's 15% then I'm 5%


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> If that's 15% then I'm 5%


 And I'm 0.5%


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> If that's 15% then I'm 5%


 ha ha lol That pic/vid is old...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Looks like I hit a nerve again lol You can dish it out but can't take it mate..
> 
> I still fail to see how taking a screenshot from a video which I myself posted for everyone to see is supposed to have effect!
> 
> ...


 

You are like the fat girls on tinder

Taking high angle pictures so we can't see how fat you are lol

Show you how it's done


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Natty Steve ain't seen 15% jesus wept


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> ha ha lol That pic/vid is old...


 The pics/vids are always old. Don't think I've ever seen you post an up to date photo.

Get one up. Square on in your pants. Let's see a 48yo 18* guns @15% looks like


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You are like the fat girls on tinder
> 
> Taking high angle pictures so we can't see how fat you are lol
> 
> ...


 I looked like that when I was 16 yo... Built like a racing snake.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

So many claims so little proof.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> The pics/vids are always old. Don't think I've ever seen you post an up to date photo.
> 
> Get one up. Square on in your pants. Let's see a 48yo 18* guns @15% looks like


 OK after you post up ya 140 bench for reps.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> The pics/vids are always old. Don't think I've ever seen you post an up to date photo.
> 
> Get one up. Square on in your pants. Let's see a 48yo 18* guns @15% looks like


 with wife that is spitting double of kelly brook lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> So many claims so little proof.


 Have a look through my log mate.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> OK after you post up ya 140 bench for reps.


 Don't remember hearing @Abc987 make such a claim?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Have a look through my log mate.


 I have and there's absolutely nothing to suggest or show your even in the 15% ball park?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'll chuck a few logs on the fire and fan the flames. I stand at 106 kg today standing at 5' 10", I'm benching 140 kg for sets of 8 reps, I always have visible abs showing as they are well developed. 18+ " arms, I aim to be around the 15% mark as I'm in the muscle building game. I look better, bigger, stronger and more hench than a large % of this board and this is achieved without taking a single drug.. It's all down to hard work, time, consistency, know how and genetics. Looking big and strong naturally has much more appeal to the opposite sex (real woman) and most men than some juiced up shrinking violet who struggles to get their dick up without a blue pill.
> 
> *Come in me people.*...


 @Gary29 @Heavyassweights Crikey, chaps, looks like today is a day to remember for you two


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Devil said:


> Haha yeah I'd like his physique just at my height please  :lol:


 That'd be a good accomplishment. What weight do you think you'd be to do this? I think most people would run out of width to do it, they could get more thickness but then it comes to a point when it's not so aesthetically pleasing IMO.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Don't remember hearing @Abc987 make such a claim?


 You post up your bench too mate, such big strong in shape guys shouting the odds yet not one pic or video of yourself. Just a faceless trolls with no credibility. Out bench the old fat natty if you can..... I don't think so girlfriend! :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> I have and there's absolutely nothing to suggest or show your even in the 15% ball park?


 Strange... My BF calipers do....


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> He and @IronJohnDoe explained what pegging is and how much they both enjoy it
> 
> Ahhh ! The memories ..


 I never tried really, maybe that's your secret fantasy?

Sorry darling not my cup of tea and also happily married.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That'd be a good accomplishment. What weight do you think you'd be to do this? I think most people would run out of width to do it, they could get more thickness but then it comes to a point when it's not so aesthetically pleasing IMO.


 I'm not sure tbh I want to keep cutting down to maybe 185lbs and see where I'm at the end of summer.

I think (although you can't see it) my legs are a bit bigger than his (because I was obsessed with them hitting them 3x a week for 2 years lol) and so they're probably my best body part, but that means I'm probably heavier than I should be judging top wise.

If you had a gun to my head, I think I'll be similar at around 190lbs but a few % leaner still than I am now - so next summer maybe.

I was hoping to compete in 1-2 years (physique category not BB obviously lol) but injuries keep stalling me (just returned from 2.5 months off again for the second year running).

Might start a log once my exams are over for motivation


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You post up your bench too mate, such big strong in shape guys shouting the odds yet not one pic or video of yourself. Just a faceless trolls with no credibility. Out bench the old fat natty if you can..... I don't think so girlfriend! :lol:


 I'm not the one making claims.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Strange My BF calipers do....


 Post a recent picture

Greasy chef will tell you how much more you got


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I never tried really, maybe that's your secret fantasy?
> 
> Sorry darling not my cup of tea and also happily married.


 Yeah , glad for u hun

x


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> OK after you post up ya 140 bench for reps.


 I've never claimed I can bench 140 for reps and never tried

i train coz I'm a vain so for aesthetics Really.

The fat, watery, over weight look isn't for me, strong or not

I would still like to see, same as probably all of ukm would this pic of you @15% with 18inch guns


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Devil just took one for you can see veins there my under developed skinny little friend.

View attachment 157153


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> @Devil just took one for you can see veins there my under developed skinny little friend.
> 
> View attachment 157153


 what do u squat? deadlift?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , glad for u hun
> 
> x


 He can claim all he likes but you'll have to ask @MrsIronJohnDoe for the truth about his pegging exploits


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

One of the more entertaining threads of late. Well done lads, keep up the good work :lol:


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Devil said:


> Yes you're stronger (although you know without sleeves, wraps, belt, that's really not impressive for your height and weight lol).


 Dont want to be that guy, but he is 100kg bodyweight and if I remember correctly the British record in the raw bench at that weight class is 235kg, so not that far, especially if he benched it on trt dose

Also belt and wrist wraps are used in raw, elbow sleeves are not but they don't really increase your bench, just protection for your joints, just as knee sleeves during Squats.

You two have different goals.. as long as you are both happy with what you do.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

CG88 said:


> One of the more entertaining threads of late. Well done *lads*, keep up the good work :lol:


 @anna1/@bruce1 whoever you really are

Here's another for your list of doubters


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> @anna1/@bruce1 whoever you really are
> 
> Here's another for your list of doubters


 in4 cock pics


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

superpube said:


> @anna1/@bruce1 whoever you really are
> 
> Here's another for your list of doubters


 :lol:

@CG88 I thought you were a belieber mate !


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> @Devil just took one for you can see veins there my under developed skinny little friend.
> 
> View attachment 157153


 Looking big mate, not the look I'd go for but I can respect it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Dont want to be that guy, but he is 100kg bodyweight and if I remember correctly the British record in the raw bench at that weight class is 235kg, so not that far, especially if he benched it on trt dose
> 
> Also belt and wrist wraps are used in raw, elbow sleeves are not but they don't really increase your bench, just protection for your joints, just as knee sleeves during Squats.
> 
> You two have different goals.. as long as you are both happy with what you do.


 Don't believe halve of the stuff people post here

Most exaggerate things :tt2:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Don't believe halve of the stuff people post here
> 
> Most exaggerate things :tt2:


 I posted a video of the lift mate?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> @CG88 I thought you were a belieber mate !


 Full belieber mate


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Full belieber mate


 :thumb

thanx !

only another 38921 to convince now !


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Don't believe halve of the stuff people post here
> 
> Most exaggerate things :tt2:


 Like the price you charge for an hour of chugga chugga? Or is that real?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 157143


 I'm not sure where u got my picture but take it down now or I'm reporting you!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I posted a video of the lift mate?


 You cool

Talking about potato stevo


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Flubs said:


> I'm not sure where u got my picture but take it down now or I'm reporting you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 134360


 You are beautiful anyway :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> I'm not the one making claims.


 nah just a gobshite :thumbup1:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> @Devil just took one for you can see veins there my under developed skinny little friend.
> 
> View attachment 157153


 You'd weigh less, perhaps by quite a bit, if you cut down to my bf%.

Also get rid of the cheap knock off watch


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> You'd weigh less, perhaps by quite a bit, if you cut down to my bf%.
> 
> Also get rid of the cheap knock off watch


 Lol hatres gonna hate boooy! Think that picture just about warped this up my little, skinny, underdeveloped, weak young friend.

p.s I was serious about joining a proper gym... put things into perspective for you and you will realise just how small you are, also your weights just go up to 50's? So you think your the man with the heaviest dumbells when in reality in a proper gym goes up to double that.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol hatres gonna hate boooy! Think that picture just about warped this up my little, skinny, underdeveloped, weak young friend.
> 
> p.s I was serious about joining a proper gym... put things into perspective for you and you will realise just how small you are, also your weights just go up to 50's? So you think your the man with the heaviest dumbells when in reality in a proper gym goes up to double that.


 I feel sorry for you genuinely, also stop PM'ing me as well you weirdo.

The amour of times I've said you do you then and you carry on :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> I feel sorry for you genuinely, also stop PM'ing me as well you weirdo.
> 
> The amour of times I've said you do you then and you carry on :lol:


 You get wrecked on a daily basis lol!!!


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> You get wrecked on a daily basis lol!!!


 This is the Internet mate Jesus Christ

I really hope you do the World one favour and never reproduce


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Strong bodybuilding vs crossfit thread


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> This is the Internet mate Jesus Christ
> 
> I really hope you do the World one favour and never reproduce


 Do you ever think you will be able to get big and strong like me? Or your pathetic genetics gonna hold you back to much


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Look like a potato
> 
> Gives advice on diet
> 
> ...


 Blimey. Jeremy Clarksons put some timber on.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol hatres gonna hate boooy! Think that picture just about warped this up my little, skinny, underdeveloped, weak young friend.
> 
> p.s I was serious about joining a proper gym... put things into perspective for you and you will realise just how small you are, also your weights just go up to 50's? So you think your the man with the heaviest dumbells when in reality in a proper gym goes up to double that.


 Not getting involved in the arguments lol but does your gym genuinely have 100kg db's?

I go to an old school bb gym ran by a former Mr europe and it maxes out at 70kg here, only a few lads touch them though lol, f**k training with blokes using 100kg db's, my mrs trains at my gym, cant have that going on lol, make me look a right c**t lol.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sponge2015 said:


> Not getting involved in the arguments lol but does your gym genuinely have 100kg db's?
> 
> I go to an old school bb gym ran by a former Mr europe and it maxes out at 70kg here, only a few lads touch them though lol, f**k training with blokes using 100kg db's, my mrs trains at my gym, cant have that going on lol, make me look a right c**t lol.


 Not my current gym, I've trained in a gym that did..... current gym goes up to 80kg.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Devil said:


> View attachment 157133





Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 157153


 @Matt6210 @Devil

You both have completely different psyhiques so no real point in arguing. Devil is going for aesthetics and looks fcuking great. Matt is looking to be as big as possible and is strong as the 200k bench shows.

Dosent really matter which look you prefer as each of you have different goals.

So try and stop arguing and just bum each other. Matt seems up for that anyway. :thumb


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

One of the g4yest threads ever, 2 men telling each other which one looks better, 2018 men ffs :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

B3NCH1 said:


> One of the g4yest threads ever, 2 men telling each other which one looks better, 2018 men ffs :lol:


 Man and a boy lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sponge2015 said:


> Not getting involved in the arguments lol but does your gym genuinely have 100kg db's?
> 
> I go to an old school bb gym ran by a former Mr europe and it maxes out at 70kg here, only a few lads touch them though lol, f**k training with blokes using 100kg db's, my mrs trains at my gym, cant have that going on lol, make me look a right c**t lol.


 Gym I was at last year had up to 115kg's.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> @Matt6210 @Devil
> 
> You both have completely different psyhiques so no real point in arguing. Devil is going for aesthetics and looks fcuking great. Matt is looking to be as big as possible and is strong as the 200k bench shows.
> 
> ...


 This pretty much, @Devil looks good for the beach, @Matt6210 looks a big ****er and pretty strong, been up around the 16 stone mark, benching 170kg for reps but was no good for MMA, was getting battered by guys half my size as i was just gassing out to quick, been down to Devils size and looked great on holiday but felt small in clothes, but My fighting improved a hundred times over as could actually keep my hands up for 5 5 minute rounds lol, 18inch arms are no good when your shoulders are burning after the first round.

If it wasn't for MMA I'd probably lean more towards @Matt6210 body type as you just fill clothes out better and mrs much prefers it when im a lump lol


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Gym I was at last year had up to 115kg's.
> 
> View attachment 157159


 Anyone use them mate? Remember thinking i was strong repping the 55kg's on incline, that would hurt just passing to the lad to bench them, nearly tore my shoulder passing the 70kg to a fella in my gym that reps them.

Look exactly like the ones in my gym though, covered in rust and weights painted on in white, fu**ing destroys any clothes you wear in the gym but much prefer it to these fancy new gyms, 50s here feel much heavier than those rubber 50s in pure gym etc


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sponge2015 said:


> Anyone use them mate? Remember thinking i was strong repping the 55kg's on incline, that would hurt just passing to the lad to bench them, nearly tore my shoulder passing the 70kg to a fella in my gym that reps them.


 I never actually saw anyone use them. I trained during the daytime(between Work appointments), I got to the 70's but they are heavy(for me). Even getting to position is a workout in itself.

They also had a 200kg stack low row, it had double cables to lift the stack and had to clip up twice to attach the narrow grip bar. I liked that and even with my bad back I was almost doing the stack, although I couldn't lean in far as I like to.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I never actually saw anyone use them. I trained during the daytime(between Work appointments), I got to the 70's but they are heavy(for me). Even getting to position is a workout in itself.
> 
> They also had a 200kg stack low row, it had double cables to lift the stack and had to clip up twice to attach the narrow grip bar. I liked that and even with my bad back I was almost doing the stack, although I couldn't lean in far as I like to.


 Don't think i'd ever cut if lads were using it 100kg dumbells around me, as soon as i saw that i'd be ordering a 18 inch dominoes pizza and slamming the gear in lol, would feel like a tiny ****er.

Sounds like a proper gym mate, memories s**t but wasnt you a big lump but then trimmed down for some reason, you've been on here since I joined so may be mistaken, sure you posted a pic with your mrs in the lift and looked a right unit lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sponge2015 said:


> Don't think i'd ever cut if lads were using it 100kg dumbells around me, as soon as i saw that i'd be ordering a 18 inch dominoes pizza and slamming the gear in lol, would feel like a tiny ****er.
> 
> Sounds like a proper gym mate, memories s**t but wasnt you a big lump but then trimmed down for some reason, you've been on here since I joined so may be mistaken, sure you posted a pic with your mrs in the lift and looked a right unit lol


 Not me, I've no missus.

I think the 65kg + dumbells would only be used by a select few. Even then most will be cycling up and down with them. I can't imagine many using 100's week in week out.

I've dieted before but got bored with it. I hate feeling weak....I ain't strong enough to lose much strength.

I only started back at the gym in October last year after 2yrs off (besides summer) as I returned to college doing evening course.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Man and a boy lol


 tbf mate being fluffy doesnt make you a man.

respect where its due @Devil has a great physique.

you are strong granted but im telling you now that you arent aesthetically pleasing.

thats an observation not an insult.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> tbf mate being fluffy doesnt make you a man.
> 
> respect where its due @Devil has a great physique.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I no mate never claimed to look "pleasing"... women look pleasing, not men.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I no mate never claimed to look "pleasing"... women look pleasing, not men.


 im talking about an aesthetically pleasing physique . not sexually, or emotionally.

you are aware the whole point of certain types of BBing is to look aesthetic?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> im talking about an aesthetically pleasing physique . not sexually, or emotionally.
> 
> you are aware the whole point of certain types of BBing is to look aesthetic?


 I no what you meant I don't want to look "pleasing" or "nice".

want to look hench and strong. Certain types yes but I don't compete in bodybuilding so that's not an issue to me.

And if we were going to show joe public pics of me and him more would say I looked like a bodybuilder than he does.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I no what you meant I don't want to look "pleasing" or "nice".
> 
> want to look hench and strong. Certain types yes but I don't compete in bodybuilding so that's not an issue to me.
> 
> And if we were going to show joe public pics of me and him more would say I looked like a bodybuilder than he does.


 cause joe public is clueless.

footballers probably only care about the opinion of other footballers if you catch my drift. well done you are hench and strong, that doesnt negate the work others put in for their goals.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> cause joe public is clueless.
> 
> footballers probably only care about the opinion of other footballers if you catch my drift. well done you are hench and strong, that doesnt negate the work others put in for their goals.


 No not at all mate course not, but he's goes on like he's mr Olympia when in reality he's the size of an average youth... someone just said in another thread "what devil is small I thought he was big" because the way he goes on.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> No not at all mate course not, but he's goes on like he's mr Olympia when in reality he's the size of an average youth... someone just said in another thread "what devil is small I thought he was big" because the way he goes on.


 Think we all know who your man crush is by now Matt, pack it in.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> No not at all mate course not, but he's goes on like he's mr Olympia when in reality he's the size of an average youth... someone just said in another thread "what devil is small I thought he was big" because the way he goes on.


 average youth a is a bit far though isnt it?

hes not "huge" but he certainly has a good physique and clearly lifts regularly. hes easily as big enough to be intermediate in BBing terms.

from your pic btw i would say if you cut even just a bit of bodyfat youd look a whole lot more hench and still retain strength. your hiding your muscle under fat.

just my opinion.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> average youth a is a bit far though isnt it?
> 
> hes not "huge" but he certainly has a good physique and clearly lifts regularly. hes easily as big enough to be intermediate in BBing terms.
> 
> ...


 He weighs like 13 stone... average youth is fu**ing bang on he's 6 feet tall.

might look at it when I get back on mate I'm 2 months into a 6 month cruise, so just maintaining, told myself I better put some cardio in never done it Eva lol.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'll chuck a few logs on the fire and fan the flames. I stand at 106 kg today standing at 5' 10", I'm benching 140 kg for sets of 8 reps, I always have visible abs showing as they are well developed. 18+ " arms, I aim to be around the 15% mark as I'm in the muscle building game. I look better, bigger, stronger and more hench than a large % of this board and this is achieved without taking a single drug.. It's all down to hard work, time, consistency, know how and genetics. Looking big and strong naturally has much more appeal to the opposite sex (real woman) and most men than some juiced up shrinking violet who struggles to get their dick up without a blue pill.
> 
> Come at me people....


 BOOOOOM!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> And if we were going to show joe public pics of me and him more would say I looked like a bodybuilder than he does.


 I doubt that to be honest, but then I guess most don't have much of an idea about bodybuilding.

As has been said above you have totally different physiques and goals so it's pretty daft to compare. Neither is 'better'.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> [email protected] at that level of BF% is pretty impressive well done.
> 
> Reason I asked is that there used to be a guy on here, Manc, recently disappeared due to AAS stuff, looked decent in photos. In real life, he was about 5'6" and 11st :lol: :lol:


 He who cannot be named without immediate thread deletion.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> He who cannot be named without immediate thread deletion.


 Shhhhhh we speak not of such member. This has been a quality thread don't spoil it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Shhhhhh we speak not of such member. This has been a quality thread don't spoil it.


 Potato gang run this place now


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Potato gang run this place now


 You look like your not living right mate... drugs, can't keep a decent woman and need a good few decent meals in ya.. and I mean not that s**t you fry up in ya greasy spoon either.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You look like your not living right mate... drugs, can't keep a decent woman and need a good few decent meals in ya.. and I mean not that s**t you fry up in ya greasy spoon either.


 Fat f**k telling me

I eat greasy food


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Fat f**k telling me
> 
> I eat greasy food


 Incorrect you ignoramus. I said you need some decent food in ya NOT that greasy s**t you knock up in ya greasy spoon! I never once suggested you ate that s**t in fact you look like you don't eat anything. Take the peds away you will be a bag of bones my drugged up little friend. You are damaged goods, running away from your homeland to pursue a better life in this britain which is truly great. Drugs are not the answer for you to repair your damaged superego. Did you ever forgive your father for his forced and unwanted love on you? If so you will begin the journey of full healing and righteousness, you will learn to love yourself once again as a person. It was not your fault my friend you are the victim. :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Natty SteveO going in hard on Fran, can Fran come back from such a pummelling?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> Natty SteveO going in hard on Fran, can Fran come back from such a pummelling?


 I can actually sit down with some popcorn for once :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Devil said:


> I can actually sit down with some popcorn for once :lol:


 Even Im proud of that...........


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Each time Tatty Steve gets his potato pic posted his angry essays get a little longer.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Each time Tatty Steve gets his potato pic posted his angry essays get a little longer.


 Tatty - potato

Well played.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Natty SteveO going in hard on Fran, can Fran come back from such a pummelling?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

superpube said:


> He can claim all he likes but you'll have to ask @MrsIronJohnDoe for the truth about his pegging exploits


 Forget about it she just dies for attention that's what it is. I shouldn't have even replied in the first place as I am not following anymore the ass/feet "progress" thread of hers.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Incorrect you ignoramus. I said you need some decent food in ya NOT that greasy s**t you knock up in ya greasy spoon! I never once suggested you ate that s**t in fact you look like you don't eat anything. Take the peds away you will be a bag of bones my drugged up little friend. You are damaged goods, running away from your homeland to pursue a better life in this britain which is truly great. Drugs are not the answer for you to repair your damaged superego. Did you ever forgive your father for his forced and unwanted love on you? If so you will begin the journey of full healing and righteousness, you will learn to love yourself once again as a person. It was not your fault my friend you are the victim. :whistling:


 Omy fu**ing God where do I start

Fat,,,trains alone..spends most time here preaching to drugs users

That tells me

You are an old miserable c**t with no friends that don't have even the balls to take gear

Dbol it's for pussys :tongue10:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Forget about it she just dies for attention that's what it is. I shouldn't have even replied in the first place as I am not following anymore the ass/feet "progress" thread of hers.


 @Manna1


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Each time Tatty Steve gets his potato pic posted his angry essays get a little longer.


 LOL at angry... :double****:

PMSL you just keep taking the bait . Please remind us again of how hench you are via the medium of pictures and video....Oh you wont and cant because you're a faceless internet troll who is devoid of integrity, just sitting hidden behind a keyboard jumping on the bandwagon like a sheep lead to the slaughter. If you want to slag me off then post up your pictures and videos to level the playing field. You won't because I'm bigger, stronger and in better shape than you could ever hope to achieve. Your gear is bunk and it is rotting your brain slowly eating you up from the inside out. You are not man enough to show yourself and face the critique of the board, you are a clinically feeble person who struggles to depress the very keys on your zx spectrum 64... 

I really enjoy this s**t matey...


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL at angry... :double****:
> 
> PMSL you just keep taking the bait . Please remind us again of how hench you are via the medium of pictures and video....Oh you wont and cant because you're a faceless internet troll who is devoid of integrity, just sitting hidden behind a keyboard jumping on the bandwagon like a sheep lead to the slaughter. If you want to slag me off then post up your pictures and videos to level the playing field. You won't because I'm bigger, stronger and in better shape than you could ever hope to achieve. Your gear is bunk and it is rotting your brain slowly eating you up from the inside out. You are not man enough to show yourself and face the critique of the board, you are a clinically feeble person who struggles to depress the very keys on your zx spectrum 64...
> 
> I really enjoy this s**t matey...


 You're an idiot.

A fat, angry, idiot.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dear Lord, many shots fired from all directions.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Dear Lord, many shots fired from all directions.


 this has been the biggest thread ukm has seen in a long time, 12 pages and still going.....


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Dear Lord, many shots fired from all directions.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Forget about it she just dies for attention that's what it is. I shouldn't have even replied in the first place as I am not following anymore the ass/feet "progress" thread of hers.


 Why would I care if u follow/ unfollow?

Why dont you tag "she/her" ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL at angry... :double****:
> 
> PMSL you just keep taking the bait . Please remind us again of how hench you are via the medium of pictures and video....Oh you wont and cant because you're a faceless internet troll who is devoid of integrity, just sitting hidden behind a keyboard jumping on the bandwagon like a sheep lead to the slaughter. If you want to slag me off then post up your pictures and videos to level the playing field. You won't because I'm bigger, stronger and in better shape than you could ever hope to achieve. Your gear is bunk and it is rotting your brain slowly eating you up from the inside out. You are not man enough to show yourself and face the critique of the board, you are a clinically feeble person who struggles to depress the very keys on your zx spectrum 64...
> 
> I really enjoy this s**t matey...


 You look like a potato

What are you proud of ???


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Dear Lord, many shots fired from all directions.


 Men down left, right and center.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You look like a potato
> 
> What are you proud of ???
> 
> ...


 In the potato world I am a King, a King Edward while you my friend are a maris piper....A comon-tata :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

For f**k sake you lot are always arguing man!!!

Live and let live that's my motto :thumb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> For f**k sake you lot are always arguing man!!!
> 
> Live and let live that's my motto :thumb


 I was waiting for you to wade in  its been too long!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Why would I care if u follow/ unfollow?
> 
> Why dont you tag "she/her" ?


 To avoid pointless conversations.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> To avoid pointless conversations.


 Don't start them then


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> For f**k sake you lot are always arguing man!!!
> 
> Live and let live that's my motto :thumb


 Thank fcuk, the voice of reason :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> In the potato world I am a King, a King Edward while you my friend are a maris piper....A comon-tata :lol:


 Sorry mate

But I don't have the shape of a potato unlike you and the triumph gang :tongue10:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> For f**k sake you lot are always arguing man!!!
> 
> Live and let live that's my motto :thumb


 Its quiet round here now your been good m8 :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Don't start them then


 It's you that quoted me out of nowhere, but nevermind, have a good day, bye.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And 90% of you don't have a 6 pack to show :tongue10:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> It's you that quoted me out of nowhere, but nevermind, have a good day, bye.


 Out of nowhere?

What ? I need a special invitation to tag your Highness now ?

Yeah , take care


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

I think all big strong, macho, burly men should have 6 packs because it's pretty to look at! :thumbup1:

and eyeliner + fake tan.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> I think all big strong, macho, burly men should have 6 packs because it's pretty to look at! :thumbup1:
> 
> and eyeliner + fake tan.


 Funnily, more often than once have I been asked by women if I wear make up of some sort.

No i dont!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Don't start them then


 That should knock him down a _peg_ or two.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I think all big strong, macho, burly men should have 6 packs because it's pretty to look at! :thumbup1:
> 
> and eyeliner + fake tan.


 Its "guy liner", Matthew, not eyeliner! Jeez, call yourself "metrosexual" :confused1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Funnily, more often than once have I been asked by women if I wear make up of some sort.
> 
> No i dont!!


 Ok , that's weird

now I get where ( Blue) comes from

x


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Out of nowhere?
> 
> What ? I need a special invitation to tag your Highness now ?
> 
> Yeah , take care


 So then. When are two going to meet?


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

I never used to really care but as I've got older I want to keep my abs...I really don't want to get older and have a fat gut especially if I'm training


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

andysutils said:


> So then. When are two going to meet?


 When IronJohn has the feel for the prostate massage.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jonk891 said:


> I never used to really care but as I've got older I want to keep my abs...I really don't want to get older and have a fat gut especially if I'm training


 i dont mind getting a bit fluffu but not where my gut is further out than my chest


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Pancake' said:


> When IronJohn has the feel for the prostate massage.


 Is it any good? Did you try?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Is it any good? Did you try?


 I'll do you a discount :rolleye11:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Anybody can have abs if they put in a little work. In August last year I competed in PL for the first time at 43yo, I was 123kg with some abs showing. My diet consisted of eating/drinking whatever I wanted, I just trained like a demon and took gear. I got a 750 total with 300 SQ, 150 BP (due to left shoulder injury, this is why upper body looks smaller than lower as I struggled to train upper) and 300DL.
> 
> Considering I have never trained for BB or aesthetics and eat/drink whatever I want, then it shows that a semblance of abs are easily obtained.
> 
> ...


 You're in decent shape there but not close to 123k unless you're 6 foot 8 plus

To give some perspective this is a pic of Pudzianowski before his last fight at KSW44 . He weighed in 257 lb approx 117kg at 6 foot 1 inch.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> You're in decent shape there but not close to 123k unless you're 6 foot 8 plus
> 
> To give some perspective this is a pic of Pudzianowski before his last fight at KSW44 . He weighed in 257 lb approx 117kg at 6 foot 1 inch.
> View attachment 157257


 6 foot. I walk about at 120-125k. I'm about 120kg at the moment and trying to put weight on for my next PL comp on July 29th.

Comp was GPC qualifier for British Finals - Hertfordshire. I was in u125kg/raw comp. It will be on GPC website if you are interested. Not bothered if you believe me or not, the people who matter do - coach and fellow competitors. How can I prove it? I'll have a workout with you. I workout at Nortons gym in Welwyn Garden City but can go anywhere in SE. I compete on 29th July in Salisbury (I can weigh myself in front of you before I total 800+).

Just weighed myself at home.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Some of the posts in this thread remind me just how much many people underestimate what proportion of their weight is actually fat, so I just dug out an old comparison of Banzi's to make the point:










There's a 14 lb weight difference between the two. The original post is here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/245049-quick-4-week-cut/?do=embed&comment=4753713&embedComment=4753713&embedDo=findComment


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Some of the posts in this thread remind me just how much many people underestimate what proportion of their weight is actually fat, so I just dug out an old comparison of Banzi's to make the point:
> 
> 
> View attachment 108920
> ...


 Great thread. People think they can drop 10lbs and look ahredded. In reality it would be 30lb+


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Some of the posts in this thread remind me just how much many people underestimate what proportion of their weight is actually fat, so I just dug out an old comparison of Banzi's to make the point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not really, the subject of the thread is 'six pack/abs showing' not what BF% are you.

In my pics I don't claim leanness or low BF%, I reckon I am also carrying a ton of water, no fooks given though as I was a few days from a PL comp. Different for stage-ready BBers though, of course.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Some of the posts in this thread remind me just how much many people underestimate what proportion of their weight is actually fat, so I just dug out an old comparison of Banzi's to make the point:
> 
> 
> View attachment 108920
> ...


 Grabs popcorn


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Not really, the subject of the thread is 'six pack/abs showing' not what BF% are you.
> 
> In my pics I don't claim leanness or low BF%, I reckon I am also carrying a ton of water, no fooks given though as I was a few days from a PL comp. Different for stage-ready BBers though, of course.


 Just brand him a pencil neck and be done with it


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Huntingground said:


> Not really, the subject of the thread is 'six pack/abs showing' not what BF% are you.
> 
> In my pics I don't claim leanness or low BF%, I reckon I am also carrying a ton of water, no fooks given though as I was a few days from a PL comp. Different for stage-ready BBers though, of course.


 I was replying to comments in the thread as a whole, not anything specific to you.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pancake' said:


> Just brand him a pencil neck and be done with it


 Banzi was a PN, [email protected] FFS!!

Loved having arguments with him. He posted up a similar post as the guy above but was comparing my weight to Dorian Yates, was pretty retarded IMO. Dorian was awesome, I'm a PN compared to him :thumb


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Huntingground said:


> Banzi was a PN, [email protected] FFS!!


 He also didn't lift particularly heavy weights...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> 6 foot. I walk about at 120-125k. I'm about 120kg at the moment and trying to put weight on for my next PL comp on July 29th.
> 
> Comp was GPC qualifier for British Finals - Hertfordshire. I was in u125kg/raw comp. It will be on GPC website if you are interested. Not bothered if you believe me or not, the people who matter do - coach and fellow competitors. How can I prove it? I'll have a workout with you. I workout at Nortons gym in Welwyn Garden City but can go anywhere in SE. I compete on 29th July in Salisbury (I can weigh myself in front of you before I total 800+).
> 
> ...


 You could be standing on those scales wearing full chain-mail

jokes


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Banzi was a PN, [email protected] FFS!!
> 
> Loved having arguments with him. He posted up a similar post as the guy above but was comparing my weight to Dorian Yates, was pretty retarded IMO. Dorian was awesome, I'm a PN compared to him :thumb


 there was nothing like a good banzi thread


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> You could be standing on those scales wearing full chain-mail
> 
> jokes


 Got my missus on my back and she weighs 200lbs :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> He also didn't lift particularly heavy weights...


 Banged on about not lifting heavy to avoid injury, then went and put his back out moving his fridge


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I was replying to comments in the thread as a whole, not anything specific to you.





Huntingground said:


> Banzi was a PN, [email protected] FFS!!
> 
> Loved having arguments with him. He posted up a similar post as the guy above but was comparing my weight to Dorian Yates, was pretty retarded IMO. Dorian was awesome, I'm a PN compared to him :thumb


 The once predatory, now anxious hyena above shows his act of submission as he stumbles across a more hungry predator.

Lol I'm a PN myself mate, just having the craic, I remember that, Banzi was a cat, just sour grapes. I think he did claim 215ish good physique nonetheless.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

fu**ing LOVE @anna1 @banzi


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Banged on about not lifting heavy to avoid injury, then went and put his back out moving his fridge


 if he lifted heavy weights, then the fridge would have been a breeze :thumb


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> there was nothing like a good banzi thread


 Tommybananas was a gooden, had all this knowledge, blasted gear, resembled a fcuking darts player.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> You could be standing on those scales wearing full chain-mail
> 
> jokes


 Arise Sir Hunting of the Ground

Stand and be recognised


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> 6 foot. I walk about at 120-125k. I'm about 120kg at the moment and trying to put weight on for my next PL comp on July 29th.
> 
> Comp was GPC qualifier for British Finals - Hertfordshire. I was in u125kg/raw comp. It will be on GPC website if you are interested. Not bothered if you believe me or not, the people who matter do - coach and fellow competitors. How can I prove it? I'll have a workout with you. I workout at Nortons gym in Welwyn Garden City but can go anywhere in SE. I compete on 29th July in Salisbury (I can weigh myself in front of you before I total 800+).
> 
> ...


 Kill confirmed.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Tommybananas was a gooden, had all this knowledge, blasted gear, resembled a fcuking darts player.


 he wasnt even that knowledgable, just regurgitated everything from lyle mcdonalds website.

the classic question "is a calorie a calorie" was allways bound to start him off, reading his threads i think he might have been autistic or aspergers or something....


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

14 pages of "I'm bigger than you"

Next thread?

My dad can beat up your dad!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mingster said:


> Banged on about not lifting heavy to avoid injury, then went and put his back out moving his fridge


 Didn't he have an original back injury from weight training though?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> he wasnt even that knowledgable, just regurgitated everything from lyle mcdonalds website.
> 
> the classic question "is a calorie a calorie" was allways bound to start him off, reading his threads i think he might have been autistic or aspergers or something....


 Banzi always used to put him to, why didn't his IIFYM and diet methods ever get him lean and he'd just wriggle and wriggle

you ever see the NPP vid he did? what a Ian Beale... I was expecting bit of a compound breakdown and the lads gainz, sits there and just practically pours his heart out (hence him deleting it)

100% on spectrum. As some members likely are on these kind of forums.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Didn't he have an original back injury from weight training though?


 That was from carrying 20kilo bags of sand from B&Q I believe.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Banzi always used to put him to, why didn't his IIFYM and diet methods ever get him lean and he'd just wriggle and wriggle
> 
> you ever see the NPP vid he did? what a Ian Beale... I was expecting bit of a compound breakdown and the lads gainz, sits there and just practically pours his heart out (hence him deleting it)
> 
> 100% on spectrum. As some members likely are on these kind of forums.


 i just remember him being in his pyjamas in most of his videos, used to post videos of himself benching in his pyjamas and his gear related videos used come across like a dave crosland wannabe.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> used to post videos of himself benching in his pyjamas


  :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i just remember him being in his pyjamas in most of his videos, used to post videos of himself benching in his pyjamas and his gear related videos used come across like a dave crosland wannabe.


 got to get that rest in mate, few heavy sets then back to bed, grow when your sleeping

tommy was the godfather

of cock


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> Tommybananas was a gooden, had all this knowledge, blasted gear, resembled a fcuking darts player.


 He was a strong lad but i really can't understand anyone who takes gear and still looks f**ked.

I know a lad who bangs on about all sorts of diets and advanced routines, hooked on keto diet, pain in the ass when you go out for a bit of food with him, he's taking the bun of the burger and scraping away the sauce of the burger, lecturing everyone on insulin resistance etc

But he takes tons of gear, has literally zero definition and looks like he rolled out of a pub on a Sunday morning. Complexion like a smacked arse.

You really need to have no clue, f**k it right up or just god awful genetics not to look half decent even on 500mg test alone.

(aasuming BB is what your after)


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

JohhnyC said:


> He was a strong lad but i really can't understand anyone who takes gear and still looks f**ked.
> 
> I know a lad who bangs on about all sorts of diets and advanced routines, hooked on keto diet, pain in the ass when you go out for a bit of food with him, he's taking the bun of the burger and scraping away the sauce of the burger, lecturing everyone on insulin resistance etc
> 
> ...


 Not that strong imo.

He was like 85kg @ 5'6 was practically built for bench. he was ok all in all.

I cannot myself, honestly if I don't respond well to stuff in future, I'll come off and pursue being a fighter instead. these people [email protected] for years and look bang average, so much risk and b.s for small reward. few certain YouTubers spring to mind. No names.

Seems like he'd be great fun at a party. Sounds bit like @vegmusclez actually. Honestly I'd p1ss, if I had a mate, who ever done s*** like that, actually no, no I wouldn't lol.

Yeah you've got to be lacking somewhere for sure. It's often diet and training intensity.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> 6 foot. I walk about at 120-125k. I'm about 120kg at the moment and trying to put weight on for my next PL comp on July 29th.
> 
> Comp was GPC qualifier for British Finals - Hertfordshire. I was in u125kg/raw comp. It will be on GPC website if you are interested. Not bothered if you believe me or not, the people who matter do - coach and fellow competitors. How can I prove it? I'll have a workout with you. I workout at Nortons gym in Welwyn Garden City but can go anywhere in SE. I compete on 29th July in Salisbury (I can weigh myself in front of you before I total 800+).
> 
> ...


 I don't doubt you walk around at 125kg or whatever you say you do. But you did not weigh 123kg in the pics you posted. In your pics there is no way you weigh 6kg more than Pudz in the pic I posted from his last weigh in. Not unless you have about 7-8 inches in height on him and or your bones and internal organs are made of lead.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> I don't doubt you walk around at 125kg or whatever you say you do. But you did not weigh 123kg in the pics you posted. In your pics there is no way you weigh 6kg more than Pudz in the pic I posted from his last weigh in. Not unless you have about 7-8 inches in height on him and or your bones and internal organs are made of lead.


 Who cares his slippers are from marks and spencers and bawsy B)


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

JohhnyC said:


> He was a strong lad but i really can't understand anyone who takes gear and still looks f**ked.
> 
> I know a lad who bangs on about all sorts of diets and advanced routines, hooked on keto diet, pain in the ass when you go out for a bit of food with him, he's taking the bun of the burger and scraping away the sauce of the burger, lecturing everyone on insulin resistance etc
> 
> ...


 Craig Titus was perhaps the best bodybuilder ever in the sense, he was anything but fcuking rain man.

He'd shoot up to 5g of gear a week, eat all his meals, train hard and throw sex parties and lots of coco

and had a killer physique.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Pancake' said:


> Craig Titus was perhaps the best bodybuilder ever in the sense, he was anything but fcuking rain man.
> 
> He'd shoot up to 5g of gear a week, eat all his meals, train hard and throw sex parties and lots of coco
> 
> and had a *killer *physique.


 No Fckin kidding!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Pancake' said:


> Banzi always used to put him to, why didn't his IIFYM and diet methods ever get him lean and he'd just wriggle and wriggle
> 
> you ever see the NPP vid he did? what a Ian Beale... I was expecting bit of a compound breakdown and the lads gainz, sits there and just practically pours his heart out (hence him deleting it)
> 
> 100% on spectrum. As some members likely are on these kind of forums.


 Tommy argued about IIFYM and included drinking cans of monster and chocolate and you can still grow. I think it was something similar. Banzi challenged him to eat a protein only diet and see how his health works out. TB proper lost his shat. Very funny. He was definitely on the spectrum.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> I don't doubt you walk around at 125kg or whatever you say you do. But you did not weigh 123kg in the pics you posted. In your pics there is no way you weigh 6kg more than Pudz in the pic I posted from his last weigh in. Not unless you have about 7-8 inches in height on him and or your bones and internal organs are made of lead.


 I weighed 123KG in the pics as stated. I don't give a fook what you think, it's a fact.

So you have refused all the other offers I made to prove it, thought so. I'll be doing a weigh in on 29th July, I'll be heavier and leaner than that pic. Of course, you are welcome to witness it unless you want to keep making unsubstantiated statements on the internet.

I don't know too much about Pudz since he stopped SM, but he will be doing a lot more cardio than me, will be carrying a lot less water etc.

Love UKM, Banzi was comparing me to Dorian Yates and you are comparing me to Pudz FFS. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

PSevens2017 said:


> Tommy argued about IIFYM and included drinking cans of monster and chocolate and you can still grow. I think it was something similar. Banzi challenged him to eat a protein only diet and see how his health works out. TB proper lost his shat. Very funny. He was definitely on the spectrum.


 Link to thread? Haha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I don't doubt you walk around at 125kg or whatever you say you do. But you did not weigh 123kg in the pics you posted. In your pics there is no way you weigh 6kg more than Pudz in the pic I posted from his last weigh in. Not unless you have about 7-8 inches in height on him and or your bones and internal organs are made of lead.


 I'm not so sure, I don't recall my exact weight but I'm around 115-120kg @ 6' 2 and I look nothing like Pudz, I don't look like HG either so with this in mind I don't think that it's as simple as whether one looks like they weight it or not. I can't be certain without standing next to HG, but I think I'm probably bigger in the shoulders, chest and maybe arms, his abs are large enough for him to look lean although his waist size doesn't look small(I don't mean this in a bad way as heavy lifters often have thicker waists. I'd say I believe HG's weight.

On a slightly different note regarding folk looking heavy etc. Back when I did Muay Thai, a new guy came along, a big African type guy with a bodybuilders physique, he knew the instructor somehow. Anyways, during stretching he was very flexible and I just knew that the instructor had got him in to spar with me. Cut a long story short, in the ring he was incredibly light given his size, I was knocking him flying, including through the ropes at one point. IMO he looked about 17st but was probably more like 14-15st. God knows how.

Me on the other hand, in the past when sparring or jiujitsu type training, people often remarked that I'm so heavy and very hard to move when I don't want to.

I'll weigh myself when I get home.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I remember the TB and BanZi discussions, I actually like BanZi and agreed with most if not all of what he posted. TB on the other hand I struggled with, it was like it was his way or no way. I didn't dislike him but I think in real life he'd not have been someone I got along with.

When he(and his clients) did the diet thing, they all had tiny midget like bodies and rather large heads. I couldn't help but think that they looked ridiculous.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Pancake' said:


> Link to thread? Haha


 I'll try find it. Why "Haha?"


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

PSevens2017 said:


> I'll try find it. Why "Haha?"


 Them two arguing over tit for tat all while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm not so sure, I don't recall my exact weight but I'm around 115-120kg @ 6' 2 and I look nothing like Pudz, I don't look like HG either so with this in mind I don't think that it's as simple as whether one looks like they weight it or not. I can't be certain without standing next to HG, but I think I'm probably bigger in the shoulders, chest and maybe arms, his abs are large enough for him to look lean although his waist size doesn't look small(I don't mean this in a bad way as heavy lifters often have thicker waists. I'd say I believe HG's weight.


 All comments are fair and probably correct!!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> I weighed 123KG in the pics as stated. I don't give a fook what you think, it's a fact.
> 
> So you have refused all the other offers I made to prove it, thought so. I'll be doing a weigh in on 29th July, I'll be heavier and leaner than that pic. Of course, you are welcome to witness it unless you want to keep making unsubstantiated statements on the internet.
> 
> ...


 Its hard for 80kg blokes to take that some guys are just bigger.

Just let him have his pissy fit. He will shoot off soon enough, theres a sale on clothes down at baby gap


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> All comments are fair and probably correct!!


 We wouldn't know unless stood next to each other. Some people practice angles and lighting all day everyday for picture taking purposes. Some people are able to pose better than others too so I do try and keep it a bit real.

For example, looking at Franco columbu in pictures when on his own, he looks huge and in bodybuilding terms, IMO looked ahead of his time when in reality(stood in the street)he isn't huge.

Funny thing is, my current training partner looks huge(6' 5) but he weighs a bit less than I do. He has no legs so all his weight is at the top. He a huge bench presser hence him being my training partner, used to bench 200kg for reps(he was 22st back then). The other week he attempted 180kg but didn't lock out, he's been out of proper hard training for a while but still that's a big lift for anyone let alone someone who's not been so serious for a while. I'm looking to progress. :thumbup1:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I weighed 123KG in the pics as stated. I don't give a fook what you think, it's a fact.
> 
> So you have refused all the other offers I made to prove it, thought so. I'll be doing a weigh in on 29th July, I'll be heavier and leaner than that pic. Of course, you are welcome to witness it unless you want to keep making unsubstantiated statements on the internet.
> 
> ...


 I refused your "offers" because I'm not retarded enough to want to go out of my way to prove some dude on the internet is BSing.

Simplest way for you to prove it is post a pic of you NOW with your top off....We've seen your current weight on the scales today. :thumbup1:

If you're really that desperate to prove something to me in person I will be out for the football on Monday night. PM me and I'll let you know where I'll be drinking.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> PM me and I'll let you know where I'll be drinking.


 G-A-Y might be a bit far for him........


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Just weighed myself at home.
> 
> View attachment 157267


 Just weighed myself, 121.8kg. :cool2:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> I refused your "offers" because I'm not retarded enough to want to go out of my way to prove some dude on the internet is BSing.
> 
> Simplest way for you to prove it is post a pic of you NOW with your top off....We've seen your current weight on the scales today. :thumbup1:
> 
> If you're really that desperate to prove something to me in person I will be out for the football on Monday night. PM me and I'll let you know where I'll be drinking.


 As I have already stated, I will be posting up-to-date pics on my log pre-comp so they will be date stamped and my weigh in weight will be recorded so if you can wait 6 weeks, it will all be sorted :thumb

Why would I bullshit to people over the web, I don't even know you or most of the people on here. There are people on TM who were at the comp who would vouch that the pic is correct but I cannot be assed dragging them over. I am one of the guys who actually tells the truth on here, check out my log, my bench is shite etc. I could easily blag a 200KG bench :lol: :lol:

Physique will change considerably in run up to comp as I will be introducing tren A at decent dosages from 4 weeks out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just weighed myself, 121.8kg. :cool2:


 You're heavier, I am 121.5KG :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> You're heavier, I am 121.5KG :thumb


 That was just before I'd posted so I'd eaten twice by that stage(scrambled eggs n toast, fish potato's n carrots). With that in mind I'm probably more like 118kg post dump first thing in the morning.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> *Banzi was a PN, [email protected] FFS!!*
> 
> Loved having arguments with him. He posted up a similar post as the guy above but was comparing my weight to Dorian Yates, was pretty retarded IMO. Dorian was awesome, I'm a PN compared to him :thumb


 Incorrect

He was not 180 nor 6ft


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just weighed myself, 121.8kg. :cool2:


 same slippers too...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> same slippers too...


 Hairy enough not to need slippers.

@AestheticManlet had better not be using this pic. :angry:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> I refused your "offers" because I'm not retarded enough to want to go out of my way to prove some dude on the internet is BSing.
> 
> Simplest way for you to prove it is post a pic of you NOW with your top off....We've seen your current weight on the scales today. :thumbup1:
> 
> If you're really that desperate to prove something to me in person I will be out for the football on Monday night. PM me and I'll let you know where I'll be drinking.


 Gayest post on ukm 2018


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No difficult to be fat and overweight


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> No difficult to be fat and overweight


 This really depends on ones metabolism and lifestyle.


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

I bulked to 93kg and looked larger but so soft I could just be fat. Strength gain was great but not worth the flab for my personal goals. Cut back down to currently 79kg since January and abs are starting to show nicely. Definitely now know abs are important to me having wandered so far into a bulk.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> Gayest post on ukm 2018


 Gayer than challenging another man to meet for a "workout" so you can prove to them how much you weigh and your body composition? Or in your and tintin gimp's case, gayer than hanging around a BB forum for years, even though you've never actually ever set foot in a gym?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> As I have already stated, I will be posting up-to-date pics on my log pre-comp so they will be date stamped and my weigh in weight will be recorded so if you can wait 6 weeks, it will all be sorted :thumb
> 
> Why would I bullshit to people over the web, I don't even know you or most of the people on here. There are people on TM who were at the comp who would vouch that the pic is correct but I cannot be assed dragging them over. I am one of the guys who actually tells the truth on here, check out my log, my bench is shite etc. I could easily blag a 200KG bench :lol: :lol:
> 
> Physique will change considerably in run up to comp as I will be introducing tren A at decent dosages from 4 weeks out.


 So basically you're saying you're not in the same shape now as you was in the pics you posted. So what was the point of posting a pic on the scales now?

Had a quick look through your journal and from that on your youtube channel . Here is a vid of you at the end of July 17 the month before you apparently took those pics. In the pics you posted you look to have drastically less of a gut than in the vid. I don't know maybe very deceptive pics or video...impressive lifts though






TBH I really couldn't give sht what you weigh or if or not you're fat . I just called it as I saw it and in those earlier pics (to me) you just don't look to be carrying nearly enough size or be fat enough to weigh 123k . If I was wrong, fair enough.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> This really depends on ones metabolism and lifestyle.


 That's what my fat friend say


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> That's what my fat friend say


 Didn't you know that "big is beautiful" and it's inside what counts ?

(According to the lazy beached whales in the HR department in my last job.)

In any case they can't lose weight because they are "disabled" :huh:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> That's what my fat friend say


 And the skinny ones trying to gain weight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> So basically you're saying you're not in the same shape now as you was in the pics you posted. So what was the point of posting a pic on the scales now?
> 
> Had a quick look through your journal and from that on your youtube channel . Here is a vid of you at the end of July 17 the month before you apparently took those pics. In the pics you posted you look to have drastically less of a gut than in the vid. I don't know maybe very deceptive pics or video...impressive lifts though
> 
> ...


 When I have that weight on my back and a belt on, my internal organs push out and I look like I've got a massive gut.

I love a challenge. Will post up pics on weigh in day :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Gayer than challenging another man to meet for a "workout" so you can prove to them how much you weigh and your body composition? Or in your and tintin gimp's case, gayer than hanging around a BB forum for years, even though you've never actually ever set foot in a gym?


 You told him to meet you in the pub to compare lol

@TinTin10 lifts shirts

I'm jacked


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MickeyE said:


> you look to have drastically less of a gut than in the vid


 You're obviously unaware of how you use the abdominal wall to increase your squatting.

https://www.elitefts.com/education/novice/benefits-and-proper-use-of-weightlifting-belts/


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> You told him to meet you in the pub to compare lol
> 
> @TinTin10 lifts shirts
> 
> I'm jacked


 What's wrong with that? It's only gay if it's a "wine bar" 



Huntingground said:


> When I have that weight on my back and a belt on, my internal organs push out and I look like I've got a massive gut.
> 
> I love a challenge. Will post up pics on weigh in day :thumb


 Fair play, I'll look out for the pics and gladly hold my hands up if proved wrong



Mingster said:


> You're obviously unaware of how you use the abdominal wall to increase your squatting.
> 
> https://www.elitefts.com/education/novice/benefits-and-proper-use-of-weightlifting-belts/


 You could see the size of the gut way before he got under the bar TBH. Anyway, as above , I'll be the first to admit it if his pics prove me wrong when he posts them :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Some of the posts in this thread remind me just how much many people underestimate what proportion of their weight is actually fat, so I just dug out an old comparison of Banzi's to make the point:
> 
> 
> View attachment 108920
> ...


 That Banzi guy sounds sane and I like what he suggests here for his dieting

what did he do to get him banned?


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Haha that's jeff from getbig, he recently got banned form there too which is a shame as he's hilarious and a great troll


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Henda83 said:


> Haha that's jeff from getbig, he recently got banned form there too which is a shame as he's hilarious and a great troll


 Damn , I've missed out on so much


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Damn , I've missed out on so much


 I never saw his posts here till after he was banned but he was good crack on getbig great at winding people up and getting under their skin, very good bodybuilder too


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Henda83 said:


> I never saw his posts here till after he was banned but he was good crack on getbig great at winding people up and getting under their skin, very good bodybuilder too


 I would throw him a like every so often and he left me alone


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> That Banzi guy sounds sane and I like what he suggests here for his dieting
> 
> what did he do to get him banned?


 As I said before, I actually like the guy. He would mostly challenge the ones on here with the bro split routines or diet techniques, basically over complicating things. He saw no reason why folk needed to make it any harder than it needs to be. He didn't bother folk who didn't give it billy Big bollox.



Henda83 said:


> Haha that's jeff from getbig, he recently got banned form there too which is a shame as he's hilarious and a great troll


 Whilst I agree that he could wind folk up but while on here he was as far as I saw, just challenging folks beliefs that things need to be so complicated. He always seemed sound to me.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> As I said before, I actually like the guy. He would mostly challenge the ones on here with the bro split routines or diet techniques, basically over complicating things. He saw no reason why folk needed to make it any harder than it needs to be. He didn't bother folk who didn't give it billy Big bollox.
> 
> Whilst I agree that he could wind folk up but while on here he was as far as I saw, just challenging folks beliefs that things need to be so complicated. He always seemed sound to me.


 That was my experience with him, he only ever really trolled the know-it-all's. I liked his simple approach.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> As I said before, I actually like the guy. He would mostly challenge the ones on here with the bro split routines or diet techniques, basically over complicating things. He saw no reason why folk needed to make it any harder than it needs to be. He didn't bother folk who didn't give it billy Big bollox.
> 
> Whilst I agree that he could wind folk up but while on here he was as far as I saw, just challenging folks beliefs that things need to be so complicated. He always seemed sound to me.


 Don't know .

I only read this one thread and he sounds old school and down to earth

what got him banned ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Shouldn't discuss banned members.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Shouldn't discuss banned members.


 Ah ! Sorry. Didn't know that

x


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Ah ! Sorry. Didn't know that
> 
> x


 The mods will have you know that you should read the forum rules when joining up. :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The mods will have you know that you should read the forum rules when joining up. :whistling:


 I dont even know who all the mods are


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> As I said before, I actually like the guy. He would mostly challenge the ones on here with the bro split routines or diet techniques, basically over complicating things. He saw no reason why folk needed to make it any harder than it needs to be. He didn't bother folk who didn't give it billy Big bollox.
> 
> Whilst I agree that he could wind folk up but while on here he was as far as I saw, just challenging folks beliefs that things need to be so complicated. He always seemed sound to me.


 I never saw him here, going off getbig which is a lot more lenient he wound a few people up haha he'd even tell them exactly what and why and that if they didn't rise to it he would stop but they still took the bait, I like the bloke and thought he was good crack


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> As I said before, I actually like the guy. *He would mostly challenge the ones on here with the bro split routines or diet techniques, basically over complicating things*. He saw no reason why folk needed to make it any harder than it needs to be. He didn't bother folk who didn't give it billy Big bollox.


 He was spot on. Even if you never browsed a forum or read a BB magazine you would just pick it up over time through simple trial and error. It is that easy to pick out the ones on here that have been at the gym about year and spouting all sorts of stupid and unrealistic advice. As the years and decades roll by you realise its crap and the basics are enough to get you into excellent shape. There is no need to over complicate things

Like the people who shite on about KETO and some latest BB routines. Ex BB, PTs magazines, nutrition have to sell something new periodically so come up with some new fad every now and then and the know it all muppets jump on the band wagon

People who say: track macros religiously STFU, no one did that 20 years ago and only had a broad idea of what cals they were taking :lol:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Banzi was alright, like most though he thought he was always right. He was in good nick but not exceptional in any way.

I can see why he got pedalled, whilst it's hard to believe, this is supposed to be a bodybuilding forum. You get one of the best bbs the country has produced in the last 10 years joining and he ends up getting trolled by an average guy who thinks he knows better. I actually find what the pros do interesting, I don't think it applies to 99.9% of regular gym goers but it's a change, something a bit different to read.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> He was spot on. Even if you never browsed a forum or read a BB magazine you would just pick it up over time through simple trial and error. It is that easy to pick out the ones on here that have been at the gym about year and spouting all sorts of stupid and unrealistic advice. As the years and decades roll by you realise its crap and the basics are enough to get you into excellent shape. There is no need to over complicate things
> 
> Like the people who shite on about KETO and some latest BB routines. Ex BB, PTs magazines, nutrition have to sell something new periodically so come up with some new fad every now and then and the know it all muppets jump on the band wagon
> 
> People who say: track macros religiously STFU, no one did that 20 years ago and only had a broad idea of what cals they were taking :lol:


 When I was about 18 I started working at this gym ( one of the first ones in Athens) . Many experienced bodybuilders trained there , some with international titles , never did I ever see anyone talk about any complicated training methods nor did they weigh their food etc

its good to evolve of course and be open to new ideas but we tend to over complicate things now

x


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Banzi was alright, like most though he thought he was always right. He was in good nick but not exceptional in any way.
> 
> I can see why he got pedalled, whilst it's hard to believe, this is supposed to be a bodybuilding forum. You get one of the best bbs the country has produced in the last 10 years joining and he ends up getting trolled by an average guy who thinks he knows better. I actually find what the pros do interesting, I don't think it applies to 99.9% of regular gym goers but it's a change, something a bit different to read.


 I agree with what you say but also remember that he wasn't young and I don't think he was using very much AAS hence he could've probably looked better than he did but didn't think the health risks were worth the plastic trophy.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> When I was about 18 I started working at this gym ( one of the first ones in Athens) . Many experienced bodybuilders trained there , some with international titles , never did I ever see anyone talk about any complicated training methods nor did they weigh their food etc
> 
> its good to evolve of course and be open to new ideas but we tend to over complicate things now
> 
> x


 I think that I agree with what @JohhnyC and yourself says although once to an advanced stage(if genetics allow you to get that far), you take it to another level.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Don't know .
> 
> I only read this one thread and he sounds old school and down to earth
> 
> what got him banned ?


 The final straw was when he started ripping the piss out of a pro bodybuilder for waking at 2am to eat yogurt..! Which IMO is silly, the stance was taken that having a pro bodybuilder on the board was the holy grail of this forum. No doubt banzi probs had some previous warnings from mods about his posting style. This all added up and got him banned when the pro threw his toys out of his pram. Banzi got banned and the pro left the site anyway.

Banzi has served his time in the cyber prison just like Tommy Robinson is doing now in real life... Bring back Banzi, Bring back free speech.. FFS eating yogurt a 2 am...

Banzi has served his time... Free banzi reinstate his account...

I'll probs get banned now :lol:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> People who say: track macros religiously STFU, no one did that 20 years ago and only had a broad idea of what cals they were taking :lol:


 Mate, you think the best bodybuilders in the world didn't have INSANELY strict food diaries throughout prep etc tracking everything they put in their mouth and then adjusting food when needed! Or at least their coach did!

Of course they would have lol! They just did it by food amounts and not "macros" per say, and had to hand write it instead of an app! It's just far easier today!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The final straw was when he started ripping the piss out of a pro bodybuilder for waking at 2am to eat yogurt..! Which IMO is silly, the stance was taken that having a pro bodybuilder on the board was the holy grail of this forum. No doubt banzi probs had some previous warnings from mods about his posting style. This all added up and got him banned when the pro threw his toys out of his pram. Banzi got banned and the pro left the site anyway.
> 
> Banzi has served his time in the cyber prison just like Tommy Robinson is doing now in real life... Bring back Banzi, Bring back free speech.. FFS eating yogurt a 2 am...
> 
> ...


 I thought it was a protein shake. My bad.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Banzi was alright, like most though he thought he was always right. He was in good nick but not exceptional in any way.
> 
> I can see why he got pedalled, whilst it's hard to believe, this is supposed to be a bodybuilding forum. You get one of the best bbs the country has produced in the last 10 years joining and he ends up getting trolled by an average guy who thinks he knows better. I actually find what the pros do interesting, I don't think it applies to 99.9% of regular gym goers but it's a change, something a bit different to read.


 Wasn't he like 50 years old? Very few people are in that shape at 50 so hardly average.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

monkeybiker said:


> Wasn't he like 50 years old? Very few people are in that shape at 50 so hardly average.


 Yeah, he was in good nick. Better than average even.

I could stand him just, could see straight through him though. He was the guy in the gym that likes to be heard, loves having people crawling up his arse. Problem is when someone bigger or on better shape comes along they don't like it, will try and belittle them if they can cos they like the sycophants blowing smoke up there arse and no one else's. Like I say, he was a knowledgeable guy and had a lot to offer. He just didn't have an off switch.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@The-Real-Deal most sense I've seen you post. Bring back banzi! Someone must know the guy?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Yeah, he was in good nick. Better than average even.
> 
> I could stand him just, could see straight through him though. He was the guy in the gym that likes to be heard, loves having people crawling up his arse. Problem is when someone bigger or on better shape comes along they don't like it, will try and belittle them if they can cos they like the sycophants blowing smoke up there arse and no one else's. Like I say, he was a knowledgeable guy and had a lot to offer. He just didn't have an off switch.


 I PM'd him many a time and he was very helpful and very unlike you say. Maybe we both read his posts differently especially given that he'd been sound via PM with me.



Oioi said:


> @The-Real-Deal most sense I've seen you post. Bring back banzi! Someone must know the guy?


 He met up with him for a training session so probably knows him best unless others know him through regular contact.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

f**k me, gave up reading after page 3. Would I be right in assuming the other 13 pages were just more of some out of shape gobshyte trying to justify being out of shape to the internet (while telling everyone what kind of bloke he goes for in prison?)

As for Banzi, he was a good bloke. I like to think he's still here, watching over gen con.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

View attachment 157153


hench gobshite.






That benched 200kg. @Ares


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Devil said:


> Mate, you think the best *bodybuilders in the world* didn't have INSANELY strict food diaries throughout prep etc tracking everything they put in their mouth and then adjusting food when needed! Or at least their coach did!
> 
> Of course they would have lol! They just did it by food amounts and not "macros" per say, and had to hand write it instead of an app! It's just far easier today!


 Why does everyone immediately quote this. It's irrelevant to the average mug on ukm or average guys up and down the country who take a active interesting in weightlifting. Unless you are aiming for a stage level you don't need to follow what these guys are doing.

These BB win by having superior genetics, no amount of prep , routines , drugs will ever beat that.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> Why does everyone immediately quote this. It's irrelevant to the average mug on ukm or average guys up and down the country who take a active interesting in weightlifting. Unless you are aiming for a stage level you don't need to follow what these guys are doing.
> 
> These BB win by having superior genetics, no amount of prep , routines , drugs will ever beat that.


 That's literally not even a response to my post lol

Bodybuilders or anyone/people who get the best/optimal results have meticulously tracked food intake (whether food diaries, paid coaches or myfitnesspal apps) over the last 50 years

Silly if you deny that


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> That's literally not even a response to my post lol
> 
> Bodybuilders or anyone/people who get the best/optimal results have meticulously tracked food intake (whether food diaries, paid coaches or myfitnesspal apps) over the last 50 years
> 
> Silly if you deny that


 Video on you tube with lee priest taking the piss out of people that counted macros and said he never did it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If people can get results they want without any particular diet planning or tracking then brilliant. Most people find they struggle in some way though and so if they want to try to improve things then some degree of tracking is likely to help, even if only short term. As has been mentioned above this is now much easier than it used to be due to the likes of Myfitnesspal.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Devil


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Devil said:


> That's literally not even a response to my post lol
> 
> Bodybuilders or anyone/people who get the best/optimal results have meticulously tracked food intake (whether food diaries, paid coaches or myfitnesspal apps) over the last 50 years
> 
> Silly if you deny that


 Not denying it at all mate

I've seen what they go through. My original comment is that people often start quoting these guys as if it's relevant to an average gym goer like 99.9% of UKM It's not essential by any means. You learn by experience and education of macros and micros in food

Myfitnesspal and other such apps like calories trackers weren't around many years ago yet people still managed to get along just fine with out them. They are an aid, nothing more. If they help, sure use them. Any mug can get to below 15% bf and solid physique by sticking to basics nothing more.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Not denying it at all mate
> 
> I've seen what they go through. My original comment is that people often start quoting these guys as if it's relevant to an average gym goer like 99.9% of UKM It's not essential by any means. You learn by experience and education of macros and micros in food
> 
> Myfitnesspal and other such apps like calories trackers weren't around many years ago yet people still managed to get along just fine with out them. They are an aid, nothing more. If they help, sure use them. Any mug can get to below 15% bf and solid physique by sticking to basics nothing more.


 All agreed but I'd like to add that after all that experimentation, there's a very real danger you'll consider yourself an expert.

But you're not. (Not you. One is not)

You only worked out what worked for YOU.

And then, with maturity you'll accept seasonality. Eg I liked me big, thick and powerful lumberjack last January. I even posted up.something along the lines of "cuts are for metros" or somesuch.

But I also like me with visible unflexed abs this June, July and Aug. I do feel deprived and weak. It's worth it I guess but I don't know if I have the discipline (I def dont have the genes) to look like this year round. So I stopped caring and thinking about it and now I'm a lot happier.

12-14% most of the year.

Under 10% in summer.

No clen.

At peace with myself.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

I'd say tracking your macros and food intake is just as important as tracking ,noting your progress in the gym , do you go into the gym without a clue what your doing. If you want to improve and make successful improvements you need to prepare to succeed. It's the same with most things I might be a little ocd with this stuff but I know what I'll be eating most days first thing in the morning and I goto the gym knowing exactly what I'm going to do, unless all the equipment is getting used I just vary my moves, but it's all about being prepared plus pro bodybuilders did all this back in their day just didn't have the technology we do.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Metrics are massively important for measuring progress under certain conditions.

Thats why scientists always record every possible variable.

Some people can get away with no doing it - thats great for them.

But would two identical test subjects make the same progress with one using guess work and the other tracking every metric they could?

No.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Yeah, he was in good nick. Better than average even.
> 
> I could stand him just, could see straight through him though. He was the guy in the gym that likes to be heard, loves having people crawling up his arse. Problem is when someone bigger or on better shape comes along they don't like it, will try and belittle them if they can cos they like the sycophants blowing smoke up there arse and no one else's. Like I say, he was a knowledgeable guy and had a lot to offer. He just didn't have an off switch.


 You can't know what type of person someone is based on what they post on the internet. You would need to meet him in person to see what he was like. I got the impression he just used this forum for entertainment.

He was in better shape than most 20 year old's who workout never mind average 50 year old's.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Metrics are massively important for measuring progress under certain conditions.
> 
> Thats why scientists always record every possible variable.
> 
> ...


 Correct the guy who knows his body and how it responds will make the most progress. You can calculate everything to the far end of a fart and still f**k it up


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Talking about 6 packs

Never seen his


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Talking about 6 packs
> 
> Never seen his


 Never seen you post a single lift probs because your 5' 2" and the size of Justin Bieber.

My abs are more developed than yours.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Correct the guy who knows his body and how it responds will make the most progress. You can calculate everything to the far end of a fart and still f**k it up


 If you knew anything about your body steve you wouldnt be 20kg overweight and rapidly running out of time on the earth.

But thanks for using more of your dwindling life force to post again.

Tick.tock


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Never seen you post a single lift probs because your 5' 2" and the size of Justin Bieber.
> 
> My abs are more developed than yours.
> 
> ...


 Bla bla bla bla bla bla

Probably you can't even see your own dick fatty


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> If you knew anything about your body steve you wouldnt be 20kg overweight and rapidly running out of time on the earth.
> 
> But thanks for using more of your dwindling life force to post again.
> 
> Tick.tock


 If you think I'm 20 kg overweight simply because frandy says so says a great deal about you, your judgment and how weak minded you really are.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Bla bla bla bla bla bla
> 
> Probably you can't even see your own dick fatty


 My dick is just fine thanks. You're obsessed with dick... now back to the gents bogs with you, punters are waiting.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> If you think I'm 20 kg overweight simply because frandy says so says a great deal about you, your judgment and how weak minded you really are.


 105 kg at 5.9

You are overweight

And got bingo Wings


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> 105 kg at 5.9
> 
> You are overweight
> 
> ...


 MMmm I just fancy a mcdonalds :thumbup1: Cheers

Surprised you can still type with one hand while playing the rusty trombone. Good effort mate... I see why you got the job now you multitasker you...


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> If you think I'm 20 kg overweight simply because frandy says so says a great deal about you, your judgment and how weak minded you really are.


 Ive seen your video steve.

I thought

'Hes carrying a lot of timber but he can push some weight. Wonder what he couldve done of he didnt have one foot in the grave'

Legit. Back when I had some respect fpr you and your ability to read a thread and understand a conversation.

Tick tock


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Ive seen your video steve.
> 
> I thought
> 
> ...


 Bless ya ... aawww fanks

Wanna make up ?

I ain't got long left...!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hairy enough not to need slippers.
> 
> @AestheticManlet had better not be using this pic. :angry:
> 
> View attachment 157297


 He'll be all over that......literally


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Bless ya ... aawww fanks
> 
> Wanna make up ?
> 
> I ain't got long left...!


 I could be the bigger man Steve.....

...I mean literally mate youre 5ft 9.

You probably shop at ladybird and get crossed over the road by thw lollipop lady.

Tick tock


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> I could be the bigger man Steve.....
> 
> ...I mean literally mate youre 5ft 9.
> 
> ...


 5'10 106 kg 140 bench for sets and reps..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> 5'10 106 kg 140 bench for sets and reps..


 Average bro


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Essex666 said:


> Over time I am learning that more women actually prefer a guy with a bit of fat AS WELL AS muscle... basically a unit.
> 
> I agree that younger chicks tend to prefer smaller shredded guys, it's just all for show and ego at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


 It's cause you're dating fat chicks


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Average bro


 OOoppps forgot to mention Drug free


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> OOoppps forgot to mention Drug free


 Im about to start 1500mg test a week bro, I want ten reps bench at 180kg and 1 at 230kg!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Im about to start 1500mg test a week bro, I want ten reps bench at 180kg and 1 at 230kg!


 I wish you the best of luck mate... keep it real, build that muscle, lift that weight. :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I wish you the best of luck mate... keep it real, build that muscle, lift that weight. :thumbup1:


 Yeahhh boyyyy! your still not to old mate, get on it!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> 5'10 106 kg 140 bench for sets and reps..


 Don't forget the 25 kg overweight


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

What's Natty Stevo doing hanging about a thread with the title "Abs/six pack"


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> What's Natty Stevo doing hanging about a thread with the title "Abs/six pack"


 Claims abs yet no pics.....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> What's Natty Stevo doing hanging about a thread with the title "Abs/six pack"


 you cant say f all fatty :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Claims abs yet no pics.....


 No pics of you full stop..You're a faceless internet warrior :double****:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> No pics of you full stop..You're a faceless internet warrior :double****:


 Never made any claims. Pics of abs? None shown.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Don't forget the 25 kg overweight


 Post up your bench press video


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Never made any claims. Pics of abs? None shown.


 you troll people while hiding behind your keyboard so put up or shut up. This is what i like about this site there are loads of people who probably don't even lift calling people out without posting a single pic of themselves.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you troll people while hiding behind your keyboard so put up or shut up. This is what i like about this site there are loads of people who probably don't even lift calling people out without posting a single pic of themselves.


 I never made any claims. Put pics of abs or shut up!

Your even worse! Talking rubbish with no proof. We've seen your bench, cool, that's not being disputed. Abs or GTFO

All hail king Steve, he who has abs but won't shush the doubters.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you troll people while hiding behind your keyboard so put up or shut up.


 Post pic of your abs then?

Or shut up.

Facts of the matter are we have zero proof you are in fact natty except your name (which you chose) and your constantly, mind-numbing autistic screeching (which im not sure is a choice)

Youre probably on more gear than anyone on this site.


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

I think @The-Real-Deal's point is everyone has abs even if they are hidden under a 25kg barrel of lard.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

s**t photo's, like I say not ripped by any means but abs clearly visible @ 5' 10" weighing in at a natural 16st - 7lbs 

























You guys are obsessed with the natty one... I never claim what's not true. I'm not interested in getting ripped as I like to try and build muscle as a natural lifter year round.

I look much better in real life as banzi said the pictures don't do me justice. I'm in better shape now than when the pics were taken.

Sits and waits for abuse....


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Looking good bro, this not abuse but looks like you got gyno on second pic mate lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

If that's what we're calling abs then fair play Steve, fair play.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Looking good bro, this not abuse but looks like you got gyno on second pic mate lol


 I have a type 2 AC separation on that side so my shoulder sits low and the pec don't sit right... looks s**t mate but nothing I can do about it. Old injury.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> If that's what we're calling abs then fair play Steve, fair play.


 The point being they are visible like I said, I'm not interested in getting ripped as I need to be in a surplus to build muscle as a natural lifter.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> s**t photo's, like I say not ripped by any means but abs clearly visible @ 5' 10" weighing in at a natural 16st - 7lbs
> 
> View attachment 157427
> 
> ...


 The 3 pictures seem like they are years apart.

The overhead close encounters of the 3rd kind spotlight you needed for what you think are visible abs in the 2nd picture is laughable.

You also have seriously suspect tittys.

You are thus dubbed: Titty steve-o-no ive got gyno.

Your lifts are solid - no one can dispute that but facts are facts.

Tick tock


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> The 3 pictures seem like they are years apart.
> 
> The overhead close encounters of the 3rd kind spotlight you needed for what you think are visible abs in the 2nd picture is laughable.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the input

I going to say that you look quite good for the weight you lost, but hey I'm the bigger guy.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Thanks for the input
> 
> I going to say that you look quite good for the weight you lost, but hey I'm the bigger guy.


 Steve youre 5ft 9 and have to sneak on rides at Alton towers.

Unless youre planning on getting your femurs extended, youll always be straining your neck to talk to an average male.

And inb4 steves gyno is revealed as dbol abuse.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Steve your 5ft 9 and have to sneak on rides at Alton towers.
> 
> Unless youre planning on getting your femurs extended, youll always be straining your neck to talk to an average male.
> 
> And inb4 steves gyno is revealed as dbol abuse.


 LOL :lol: throw all the insults you want ... the matter of the fact is:

I'm still bigger stronger and in better shape than you... I don't need Dbol mate I have my own natural testosterone, My balls work properly :double****:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL :lol: throw all the insults you want ... the matter of the fact is:
> 
> I'm still bigger stronger and in better shape than you... I don't need Dbol mate I have my own natural testosterone, My balls work properly :double****:


 Steve, youre 20kg overweight.

From an aesthetic and medical point of view, you are not in better shape than me.

Your lifts far exceed mine since the last time I tried (been on a cut for nearly 2 years). I accept that.

You have gyno. Either due to excessive weight or poor E2 management.

Pick one.

(Imagine how threaders youd be if you spent your life running round forums bashing people who use gear and ending up with worse gyno that 90% of them! :lol: )


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Steve, youre 20kg overweight.
> 
> From an aesthetic and medical point of view, you are not in better shape than me.
> 
> ...


 Keep rubbing the cream in ... !


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Keep rubbing the cream in ... !


 La senza are having a sale on bras mate. Get in there quick!


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

Tomahawk said:


> It's cause you're dating fat chicks


 I prefer more meat on a chick bro, always have... done slim and just cant deal ffs, cant rough um up so much


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Essex666 said:


> I prefer more meat on a chick bro, always have... done slim and just cant deal ffs, cant rough um up so much


 @The-Real-Deal in a wig might tickle your fancy, big boned


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Keep rubbing the cream in ... !


 Abs claimed, abs proven :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> La senza are having a sale on bras mate. Get in there quick!


 So now we all know why your so bitter and twisted. We all understand mate... its ok my friend, I think a lot of people on this site would be the same if their balls did not work and they had to rub cream in to their skin to emulate the natural testosterone levels of a bitch.

You whine like a bitch

you have the test leves of a bitch

you look like a bitch

You're officially a bitch

Tell me, do you need to rub that s**t in for the rest of your life?

Warning, Warning.... meltdown imminent ..... ! :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> So now we all know why your so bitter and twisted. We all understand mate... its ok my friend, I think a lot of people on this site would be the same if their balls did not work and they had to rub cream in to their skin to emulate the natural testosterone levels of a bitch.
> 
> You whine like a bitch
> 
> ...


 You have tits like a bitch steve....

Ive got no need to have a melt down over what you say to me, my considerably older friend!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> What's Natty Stevo doing hanging about a thread with the title "Abs/six pack"


 Dreaming about one


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> You have tits like a bitch steve....
> 
> Ive got no need to have a melt down over what you say to me, *my considerably older friend!*


 With higher natty test 

Go play with ya lil nut


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Post up your bench press video


 You got tits like a woman

Wtf you bench for ?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> With higher natty test
> 
> Go play with ya lil nut


 And higher body fat.

And higher gyno expression

And a higher hairline

And a higher percentage chance of dieing from old age

And a higher placement on the autistic spectrum

.......but not vertically higher.....bc youre 5ft 9 inches and 20kg overweight.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I bench more than you, i'm bigger than you I''m stronger than you...

Post up your bench press video, lets see what you got. your running scared and hiding behind a facade of s**t.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> And higher body fat...


 :lol: Creased up fella... Please do show that pic you posted with NO abs and average to normal muscle mass..

FFS you not supposed to rub that cream into the scalp....It scrambles the brain...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I bench more than you, i'm bigger than you I''m stronger than you...
> 
> Post up your bench press video, lets see what you got. your running scared and hiding behind a facade of s**t.


 You are fat

No one wants to look like you

Stop it

You making a fool of yourself


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> :lol: Creased up fella... Please do show that pic you posted with NO abs and average to normal muscle mass..
> 
> FFS you not supposed to rub that cream into the scalp....It scrambles the brain...


 Please do show that photo with the world biggest spotlight above your head, revealing your gyno.

Natty with gyno?

Somethings not quite right here......


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You are fat
> 
> No one wants to look like you
> 
> ...


 The only people making fools of themselves are the ones hiding behind the insults. I've posted videos, pics etc. Granted you have posted pics so now it's time to qualify your claimed muscle mass and post a bench press video to surpass the fat old big titted natty which you claim I am. simple facts state muscle moves weight in strict form my little spanish friend. It's time to cut your bullshit and post up that video.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The only people making fools of themselves are the ones hiding behind the insults. I've posted videos, pics etc. Granted you have posted pics so now it's time to qualify your claimed muscle mass and post a bench press video to surpass the fat old big titted natty which you claim I am. simple facts state muscle moves weight in strict form my little spanish friend. It's time to cut your bullshit and post up that video.


 I like mdma before gym

Weight feels double than normal an it moves mate :tt2:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Please do show that photo with the world biggest spotlight above your head, revealing your gyno.
> 
> Natty with gyno?
> 
> Somethings not quite right here......


 :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> :lol:


 Titty steve-o-no-ive-got-gyno has been rumbled good style!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Titty steve-o-no-ive-got-gyno has been rumbled good style!


 What you on about... I posted them pics and know full well what they look like. No gyno but I do have a type 2 AC separation in one shoulder so that pec drops and looks s**t. its an old injury. You can read into it what you like if it makes you feel better about yourself. Facts are facts I'm bigger, stronger, and look better than you as a natty, I have higher natural test levels... My nuts work properly.

Q: Do you have a low sperm count?

A: Yes

Conclusion: You cannot impregnate your daughter who you have had locked in the basement just like you idol who you have as your avi. This must really frustrate for you as you want to be just like him.

Such a shame your nut dont work... assuming you have one! 

Come and suck daddys bitty...


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

FFS this thread :lol:

To throw a spanner in the works, and go back to the OP - Yes, having abs is important to me. 14 week hard cut in progress to reveal them in time for holiday back end of September. Was a right fat c**t before, so probably explains them being important. However, i wont be overly fussed about keeping abs on display year round. If i can remain no more than a 4-6 week cut away from being lean enough for abs to show, i'll be happy.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

CG88 said:


> FFS this thread :lol:
> 
> To throw a spanner in the works, and go back to the OP - Yes, having abs is important to me. 14 week hard cut in progress to reveal them in time for holiday back end of September. Was a right fat c**t before, so probably explains them being important. However, i wont be overly fussed about keeping abs on display year round. If i can remain no more than a 4-6 week cut away from being lean enough for abs to show, i'll be happy.


 Unless you've got personal insults to add no one cares :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

CG88 said:


> FFS this thread :lol:
> 
> To throw a spanner in the works, and go back to the OP - Yes, having abs is important to me. 14 week hard cut in progress to reveal them in time for holiday back end of September. Was a right fat c**t before, so probably explains them being important. However, i wont be overly fussed about keeping abs on display year round. If i can remain no more than a 4-6 week cut away from being lean enough for abs to show, i'll be happy.


 Like @Oioi says if your not gonna be insulting someone then no ones interested mate.

:confused1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Unless you've got personal insults to add no one cares :thumb





Matt6210 said:


> Like @Oioi says if your not gonna be insulting someone then no ones interested mate.
> 
> :confused1:


 Bunch of cu**s :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

CG88 said:


> Bunch of cu**s :lol:


 I'm getting sick to fu**ing death of reading actual posts that are relivant to the OP as I read threw pages and pages of insults, it's not just you mate others do it in other threads.... so if you ain't got something really personal and offensive to say about someone please f**k right off.

:thumb


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm getting sick to fu**ing death of reading actual posts that are relivant to the OP as I read threw pages and pages of insults, it's not just you mate others do it in other threads.... so if you ain't got something really personal and offensive to say about someone please f**k right off.
> 
> :thumb


 :thumb this is why i love UKM mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> You got tits like a woman
> 
> Wtf you bench for ?
> 
> View attachment 157437


 Is that the outline of 2 abs I can see there or is that just the shadow from the DBOL gyno?

:thumb :thumb


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> What you on about... I posted them pics and know full well what they look like. No gyno but I do have a type 2 AC separation in one shoulder so that pec drops and looks s**t. its an old injury. You can read into it what you like if it makes you feel better about yourself. Facts are facts I'm bigger, stronger, and look better than you as a natty, I have higher natural test levels... My nuts work properly.
> 
> Q: Do you have a low sperm count?
> 
> ...


 Good attempt at a cover story....

....but thats gyno steve.

Sorry mate.

Lose the 20kg and see if it stays?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Good attempt at a cover story....
> 
> ....but thats gyno steve.
> 
> ...


 Incorrect.

Gyno is lumps in the nipple. I have none.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Gyno is lumps in the nipple. I have none.


 You can also have gyno expression from excessive fat.

You shouldve listened to the juicers before looking for the dbol quick fix to get your bench to 140 for reps mate :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> You can also have gyno expression from excessive fat.
> 
> You shouldve listened to the juicers before looking for the dbol quick fix to get your bench to 140 for reps mate :thumb


 f**k me, I must have really rattled your cage... ya like a dog with a bone :lol:

Idiot !

ya boring me now... see ya.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> f**k me, I must have really rattled your cage... ya like a dog with a bone :lol:
> 
> Idiot !
> 
> ya boring me now... see ya.


 Laters titty steveohnoivegotgyno

Can always do a DTA??? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Is that the outline of 2 abs I can *see* there or is that just the shadow from the DBOL gyno?
> 
> :thumb :thumb


 Never said I was "Lean" I said that I have visible abs...See = Visible job done. 

Everyone keep hatin :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Laters titty steveohnoivegotgyno
> 
> Can always do a DTA??? HAHAHAHAHA


 :huh:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Is that the outline of 2 abs I can see there or is that just the shadow from the DBOL gyno?
> 
> :thumb :thumb


 No abs now

All those pictures are old :rolleye11:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No abs now
> 
> All those pictures are old :rolleye11:


 Nope I'm in better shape now... Slightly bigger, better, stronger.... You guys are just wanting me to post more pics so you be mirin the nattiness


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nope I'm in better shape now... Slightly bigger, better, stronger.... You guys are just wanting me to post more pics so you be mirin the nattiness


 Go on a 48hr food fast/12hr water fast then take pics - you'll probably end 30% of threads with one pic! lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sort it out lads, grown men arguing over, who's got abs, who's in shape, who isn't. it's embarrassing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Go on a 48hr food fast/12hr water fast then take pics - you'll probably end 30% of threads with one pic! lol


 Yeah I know mate but where is the fun in that... :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah I know mate but where is the fun in that... :thumbup1:


 It's all good mate

Imagine how much better on gear :rolleye11:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Grown men arguing like kids in the playground, that's why I love this site so much :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hairy enough not to need slippers.
> 
> @AestheticManlet had better not be using this pic. :angry:
> 
> View attachment 157297


 Saved to wank bank.


----------

